# Energía eólica



## p0p3 (Oct 24, 2007)

Estimados, desde muy niño me ha apacionado la electricidad y luego la electrónica y toda la infinidad de maravillas que se pueden lograr con ello. Mi conocimiento es básico, pero mis ganas de aprender son infinitas. Mas aún cuando veo a mi hijo que ya con casi dos años de edad me observa detenidamente cuando desarmo algun aparato electrónicos y es mas ya me ayuda a perder componentes y a usar mis destornilladores. 
Mi proyecto actual es un generador eólico y necesito alternativas de circuitos para mantener una corriente constante aun con las variaciones del viento.

Agradecido, les saluda.


----------



## ciri (Oct 24, 2007)

No se mucho del tema!.

pero por lo que puedo intuir.

habría que hacer un banco de baterías, donde "guardar" temporalmente la corriente.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 24, 2007)

Los Generadores eólicos trabajan a velocidad constante, es decir que las aspas se mueven siempre a la misma velocidad, sin importar la velocidad del viento, que tiene un mínimo y un máximo (los modelos mas comunes son entre 15 y 90 km/h o algo asi).
Esto lo hacen cambiando el ángulo de ataque de las aspas.
Tu problema es que la corriente o la tensión no se mantiene constante? (de ultima que sobre corriente no le molesta a nadie) 
Un buen modelo es el de eje vertical, y ese se puede hacer con aspas regulabl.es qeu con un servo se puedan orientar apra mantener la velocidad en un valor aproximadamente constante.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

Los generadores eolicos "Grandes" trabajan a velocidad constante con lo del angulo de las aspas, etc
Lo generadores "Chicos", trabajan "como pueden", solamente poseen una aleta timon que al exceder la velocidad de rotacion un cierto Nº de RPM se cruza y coloca la turbina en un angulo tal que el viento no la haga girar.
Y como te dice "Ciri" lo que se hace es mandar lo generado a un banco, reserva, acumulador (Baterias) que compense las diferencias de generacion, con este banco se alimenta un convertidor CC-CA y de ahy a tu casa.

Si quieres información sobre eolicos tengo algo.
Saludos


----------



## p0p3 (Oct 25, 2007)

Por lo visto hay varios detalles que no estaba considerando y me serán muy utiles en este proyecto. Ademas como pretendo fabricarlo completamente en forma artesanal me ayudaria bastante la información que me ofreces Fogonazo.
saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

Aqui tienes como para empezar, desgraciadamente la mayor parte esta en ingles, pero se entiende.

Te mando 12 pero te cobro 13 (Ironia)

http://www.otherpower.com/davesmill.html
http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower_wind_alternators.html
http://www.smallwind.co.uk/
http://www.otherpower.com/trips1.html
http://www.thebackshed.com/Windmill/forum/reply.asp?ID=157
http://www.thebackshed.com/Windmill/default.asp
http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower_experiments.html
http://www.windstuffnow.com/main/
http://www.otherpower.com/trios1.pdf
http://www.scoraigwind.com/
http://ca.geocities.com/site@rogers.com/location.html
http://www.otherpower.com/17page1.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

Sugerencia: Antes de planear algo, busca información sobre los imanes

Busca quien los venda en tu pais
y PRECIOS, estan entre caro, carisimos y un robo.


----------



## p0p3 (Oct 25, 2007)

Buena acotación lo de los imanes, y que divertido lo que averigue.en los sitios que visite en chile de venta de imanes aparece un mensaje que todos nuestros imanes son de fabricacion Argentina lo que me hace pensar que por alla stan mas baratos.


----------



## p0p3 (Oct 25, 2007)

Aca estan a pesos del robo.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 25, 2007)

Yo vi unos prototipos muy lindos que funcionaban con alternadores de camion. No entregaban gran potencia pero como base experimental creo que se puede hacer mucho.
El diseño de la parte de aspas y demas es lo más complicado. Un cursito acelerado de dinamica de fluidos te vendra bien, si quieres exprimir el tema.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2007)

electroaficionado Si, los he visto y son muy sencillos pero le encontre 3 problemas
1) Para que generen algo respetable necesitan bastantes RPM, los que vi tenian un sistema de multiplicacion de RPM con cadena de bicicleta piñon y corona
2) El rendimiento electrico es bajo, necesitan exitacion para generar que sale del propio alternador pero es perdida de rendimiento.

Respecto a las aspas, es un ! Tema ¡, no se si lo postee en las direcciones pero en algun lugar tengo un par tutoriales sobre el diseño de las mismas.

¿ UTN Medrano ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2007)

electroaficionado Como regalo de cumpleaños te dejo un calculador de aspas

http://www.alton-moore.net/wind_calculations.html


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 1, 2007)

Jeje muy linda la calculadora, pero no solo hay que entenderlos a esos numeros sino tambien lograr hacer las aspas de acuerdo a esas especificaciones.
Mucho antes de estas generaciones ultrasosfisticadas de generadores eolicos en el sur donde el viento es mas que abundante se habia hecho un proyecto para hacer generadores con tambores de 200 lts cortados al medio y soldados en forma de doble cuchara para que giren en un eje vertical.
Claro que su rendimiento no era demasiado bueno pero tan baratos que salían, se podía llenar un campo de ellos! Ademas que no tienen el problema de la orientación.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2007)

Si, los he visto, pero son HORRIBLES ¡, Producen contaminacion (Visual). La misma idea tambien la vi con mitades de caño plastico (De buen diametro) tipo anemometro gigante

Lo de las haspas, estube tratando de entender que datos entrega el calculador y no es tan dificil comprender y de llevar a la practica + , una buena cantidad de mano de obra.

Ahora encontre otra forma de realizarlas que me parece MUCHooooooo mas facil y elegante, con PRFV.

¿ Y el dueño de casa  (Post) ? 

Saludos y fuertes vientos


----------



## Electricista (Dic 1, 2007)

Por lo visto a una persona que pienso que no sabe mucho de energia eolica le complicaron las cosas ...que sabe el de angulo de ataque o cosas asi....por qué si el tema es encuadrado tecnicamente entonces tendriamos antes que pensar en el dimensionamento adecuado de el aerogenerador,como es el diametro del rotor y la velocidad tipica. perfil y formade la pala, para asi hallar las caracteristicas del eje las revoluciones del rotor y de alli viene el multiplicador de velocidad regulacion del angulo de ataque esto tomando en cuenta las caracteristicas del viento, velocidad frecuencia densidad y en función a una potencia requerida maxima y energia anual entonces se tendrian que tomar por lo menos estos parametros como minimo y despues se vera el problema de regulación de velocidad, regulacion de tension y corriente etc....

Pienso que el amigo que hizo la pregunta tendriaque por lo menos saber que potencia va a querer la velocidad de viento para que haga un pequeño aerogenerador que aunque no sea una maravilla pero por lo menos el puede sentirse reconfortado que funciona y con los errores y ayuda de los amigos de aqui del foro pueda perfeccionar su proyecto.


Carlos Alberto ---Brasil


----------



## mabauti (Dic 1, 2007)

> electroaficionado Como regalo de cumpleaños te dejo un calculador de aspas


cumples años electro?. . . . . .       Felicidades!!


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 1, 2007)

No de hecho no hasta dentro de algo mas de medio año, pero lo tendré en cuenta entonces. jejeje

Con respecto al tema del eólico el diseño de las aspas en un tanto complejo pero con algunos conocimientos de aerodinámica y buenos diseños se puede pilotear. Yo por eso sugería comenzar con los de eje vertical hasta que logren solucionar los otros temas.
Obviamente que dependerá del viento disponible y los recursos.


Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 2, 2007)

MercadoLibre Argentina:
Turbina Generador Eolico 200 Watts 295.000 ARS
CONSTRUYE TU PROPIO AEROGENERADOR MANUAL+PLANOS+ENVIO GRATIS
Diseño:
DISEÑO, CONSTRUCCIÓN Y ENSAYO DE UN MICRO AEROGENERADOR
Proceso de fabricación de un aerogenerador
Diseño y Construcción de un Prototipo de Generador Eólico de Eje Vertical.
Novedades:
Aerogenerador de levitación magnética


----------



## p0p3 (Dic 3, 2007)

Amigos del foro pido mil disculpas por mi ausencia en este. La razon es que me he cambiado de casa y estoy en pleno proceso de mudanza, por el momento estoy construyendo mi  taller, el que será mi nuevo lugar de trabajo y asi poder continuar con mi proyecto.
Bastante he aprendido con su ayuda y de antemano les agradezco.  Espero pronto volver aca y decirles " Acabe " ... 

Por lo pronto ya tengo el tren delantero de un vehiculo, al que le hice las modificaciones correspondientes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Ohooooo ! aparecio el dueño de casa (Post)

Espero te hayas mudado a un lugar con buenos vientos.

Saludos


----------



## mockba (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola, antes que nada, estudié electrónica y hace ya varios años que estudio temas relacionados con las energías alternativas (incluida la energía eólica y los aerogeneradores). Me agrada ver que exiten estos hilos de energía eólica en un foro de electrónica. Espero poder ayudar lo suficiente. Comenzamos:

Antes que nada hay que entender aspectos relacionados con la física básica, resolverse preguntas como qué es la energía y la disponibilidad de ésta. La energía eólica es en sí la energía cinética de un fluido (en este caso el aire), nunca podremos obtener más energía de la que exista disponible en un determinado instante sobre una corriente de aire. Un aerogenerador es un aparato que se contrapodrá a una corriente de viento, pero hay que tener en cuenta que el tamaño del aerogenerador influirá exponencialmente en la cantidad de energía que se podrá captar y es peligroso sobre dimensionar un sistema casero. Para hacer más simple el entendimiento del tema les comento que para ejemplo sólo hablaremos de sistemas eólicos de eje horizontal (debido a que son los más comunes, más eficientes por el momento), ya que hablar de los diferentes tipos que existen en eje vertical es muy complicado inicialmente.

Si se tiene un aerogenerador de eje horizontal hay que considerar que el área que captará el viento de frente será el "área de barrido de las palas (m²)", esta área será circular obviamente. El área de barrido es un dato importante para el cálculo de la energía que se puede captar y sobre todo para asegurar una instalación robusta para evitar su destrucción por vientos medianos o fuertes.

Para continuar con los análisis, hay que considerar también la densidad del aire (kg/m³) y la velocidad del viento (m/s). Tengo una serie de fórmulas, pero no estan a la mano. Cuando las encuentre las "posteo" para que puedan hacer sus propias consideraciones.

De entrada mantener una velocidad constante en un aerogenerador pequeño o mediano no vale la pena, sería mejor adaptar de alguna forma el flujo eléctrico variable de otra forma hasta la etapa de utilización. Regular la velocidad de un aerogenerador pequeño representa una gran serie de pérdidas energéticas y encarecimeinto innecesario del sistema.

La cuestión de las baterías (acumuladores en realidad), es algo muy discutido entre las personas que se dedican al estudio de las energías alternativas debido a que representa pérdidas considerables. He de mencionar que en un proceso energético como lo es un aerogenerador funcionando, cada etapa de transformadorrmación representa una pérdida de la energía total captada inicialmente por el sistema. En otras palabras, al exponer un aerogenerador al viento puede existir una corriente que proporcione un kW cinético directamente sobre las palas, pero las palas no podrían extraer la totalidad de la energía cinética del viento. Existe una ley sustentada en fórmulas matemáticas llamada la "Ley de Betz". Son las fórmulas que me ayudaron a estudiar al tema, como menciona antes luego se las proporciono. La ley de Betz dice que sólo puede convertirse menos de 16/27 (el 59 %) de la energía cinética en energía mecánica usando un aerogenerador.

Después hay que considerar que una vez transformadorrmada la energía cinética en mecánica se transmite el movimiento a un generador eléctrico, los cuales suelen tener entre un 85% - 95% de eficiencia, existen generadores de hasta un 98% de eficiencia no son comunes debido a la rareza de sus materiales de construcción y a la precisión de los componentes mecánicos y eléctricos.

Una vez disponible la energía eléctrica en las terminales de salida del generador, existe la opción de cargar acumuladores o utilizar directamente la energía disponible en ese instante sobre algún proceso que no sea exigente con los cambios de corriente/voltaje. Esta transformadorrmación de la energía a través del aparato a alimentar ya tiene en sí su propia pérdida debido a la eficiencia con que el aparato utiliza la energía. Si se decide cargar acumuladores, se está anexando una etapa más al sistema, los acumuladores suelen tener un 80% o 90% de eficiencia en la carga/descarga, dependiendo de las características, la calidad y la "edad" de cada acumulador. Sin embargo, a través de los acumuladores se evitan los riegos de exponer equipos eléctrico y electrónicos a las variaciones impredecibles del viento.

Entonces, finalmente queda así:

Energía Cinética del viento o energía primaria = (0.59 ideal)(0.95)(0.80 si hay acumuladores)(eficiencia del equipo a alimentar) = eficiencia total del sistema de energía eólica.

Supongamos entonces que tenemos 1000W de energía cinética en las palas y alimentamos un motor eléctrico con una eficiencia del 85%, como por ejemplo un compresor, el resultado sería:

Eficiencia total = (1000W)(0.59)(0.95)(0.85) = 476,425W
y si se cargaron acumuladores antes:
Eficiencia total = (1000W)(0.59)(0.95)(0.85)(0.85) = 404.96W de energía mécanica en el rotor del motor.

Hablando finalmente de la electrónica de control y potencia que se requiere típicamente para aprovechar aerogeneradores, generalmente se utilizan controladores de carga para los acumuladores y después de los acumuladores reguladores de voltaje e inversores (convertidores CD-CA) para obtener energía adecuada para los aparatos convencionales alimentas por la corriente de línea. A estas etapas tambien hay que considerarlas para calcular las pérdidas.

Si gustan puedo seguir explicando más adelante... por el momento ya me cansé un poco... si desean saber algunas cosas más sólo contesten el foro.

Saludos... y suerte con los proyectos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2007)

mockba: Muy interesantes tus comentarios !

Esperemos que la idea de la construccion siga adelante

Saludos


----------



## mockba (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola, yo de nuevo... no escribiré por el momento más detalles extensos sobre las fórmulas o sobre más consideraciones, es porque estoy de salida... leyendo el desarrollo del foro me topé sobre las consideraciones que hace Fogonazo respecto a los imanes. Yo personalmente cuando trabajo con imanes y requiero de buenos campos magnéticos utilizo imanes de *neodimio* o tierras raras. Los recomiendo. Una buena muestra de éste tipo de imanes puede ser obtenida de viejos discos duros. Los discos duros tienen uno o a veces dos de éstos imanes en la parte de deflexión mangética de la aguja lectora. Tienen forma de fracción de dona. Muy potentes, aunque pequeños para su uso en un generador serio de tamaño considerable.

Como bien menciona Fogonazo, es un robo comprarlos, generalemente se compran por miles... es raro que alguien los venda al menudeo. Existen sitios en internet que ofresen servicios de "imanes a la medida", pero es muy caro.

Por otro lado, no lo he corroborado, pero creo que ya existen muchos modelos de dínamos de motocicleta que tienen 2 y hasta 4 imanes de neodimio (dependiendo de los polos), muy potentes. No sé si los puedas obtener de algún dehuesadero de motos... dejen pregunto. Creo que puedo investigar con alguien que conozco. Estos imanes son para el próposito de generar electricidad y creo que podrían hacer un buen papel montados en un aerogenerador artesanal.

Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2007)

Sera que vivimos en un país del cuarto mundo que por estos lados se consiguen, lo que no quita que el precio siga siendo un ROBO
Respecto a los discos rígidos, hace un año comencé a juntar imanes de estos, pero mi colección aun es muy chica.

Una alternativa al generador es reformar un alternador de automóvil, se reemplaza el campo giratorio por estos imanes y se consigue un rendimiento relativamente bueno, el problema es que necesitan cierta multiplicación para lograr mayor velocidad.

Saludos


----------



## mockba (Dic 11, 2007)

Bueno, parece que ya no tendré que escribir directamente toda la explicación de algunas fómulas fundamentales y básicas a través de las que se puede estudiar suficientemente la disponibilida de la energía eólica. Encontré una página web entre mis viejos links que tengo guardados, es una página muy útil para comprender de forma más o menos básica el tema. Para mi gusto ofrece una vuena información que hay que comprender bien para tener las ideas un poco más claras.

Para los que ya no se acuerden de las definiciones de la física de bachillerato como lo que es la energía (Calorías o Joules/julios y Watts), les recomiendo repasar. Es muy importante tener una idea clara del concepto de potencia y diferenciarla muy bien de fuerza y trabajo.

http://www.windpower.org/es/tour/wres/index.htm

Espero que les sea de utilidad... más adelante podemos intercambiar ideas sobre las configuraciones del generador eléctrico y sobre la electrónica de control y potencia.

Saludos...


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Dic 11, 2007)

has pensado en motores de paso viejos como dinamo?
en esencia, son dinamos..
suerte"""


----------



## mockba (Dic 12, 2007)

Yo sí he pensado en utilizar motores que en su estructura llevan imánes permanentes, como los motores a pasos o los motores de cc de impresonas y fotocopiadoras. El problema es que se trata de motores muy pequeños que podrían generar una cantidad de energía eléctrica muy pequeña, incluso llevándolos hasta sus límites mecánicos y estructurales. Por ejemplo, si se hace rotar a través de unas palas la flecha de un motor a pasos estas palas no podrían ser de un tamaño superior al necesario para captar la energía eólica máxima que ese motor específico pudiera transformar sin problemas en electricidad alimentando una carga. Si se sobrepasa ese tamaño, lo más factible es que la energía eólica que es captada se transformadorrme en energía mecánica suficientemente destructiva para el motor, si no es ya bien lo que cause su destrucción física, bien podría ser que se genere más corriente eléctrica de la que soporte el enbobinado.

Un indicador claro de ésto se encuentra en las carcateríticas del motor, por ejemplo, si un motor a pasos es a 12V - 500mA, utilizas la misma fórmula de siempre para calcular la potencia eléctrica. P=I*V y te darás cuenta de que lo más que podrías generar con ese motor son 6W a su máxima potencia. Talvés podrías generar un poco más de 6W, pero eso ya estaría rebasando los límites máximos seguros del embobinado del motor (que en este caso se usaría como generador). Para ésto debes colocar en la flecha del motor, como ya mencioné antes, un juego de palas calculadas para 6W a velocidades de viento nominales. Lo mismo para cualquier motor a imánes utilizado como generador.

Por ello, lo mejor es tratar de buscar algún generador o alternador al cual puedan adaptársele imánes. Vuelvo a comentar, que los dínamos de las motocicletas son prometedores, éstos ya son de imánes, por eso son dínamos.

Saludos...


----------



## Electricista (Dic 12, 2007)

Me gustaria hacer un aporte referente a este tema, aunque muchos puntos ya se han tratado, pero al menos pienso que en algo puede servir algunos puntos de vista mios.

Si el aerogenerador en su estructura básicamente esta sujeto a la rotación de unas palas con la acción del viento, esto no termina siendo muy simple...por que?

El aerogenerador cuyo costo es significativo en función de las condiciones de operación, basicamente, tiene que ser rentable, y que al final la energia anual generada sea aproximadamente la estimada caso contrario tendriamos una maquina que solo trabajaria en momentos de mucho viento, o la potencia de generacion no seria relacionada con las caracteristicas de potencia que el rotor puede desarrollar........DINERO PERDIDO

Referente a la construcción, este tendria que ser diseñado para una velocidad media anual en m/s. ,( media de por lo menos de 5 años atras ) la producción de energia en Kw-h durante el año y si existe una necesidad de evaluar costos entonces calcular el valor de esa energia en función de la depreciación de la maquina y el costo de operación...etc..etc..

Sabiendo la potencia que se necesita para el aerogenerador entonces se procedera a diseñar las palas o aspas...el diseño por lo general obedece a una norma NACA,  segun la potencia que resulta de una formula aproximada ...Kw = 0,25*d2*v3
d2 = diametro del rotor en metros ..elevado al cuadrado
v3 = velocidad en metros/seg..elevado al cubo

teniendo el valor del diametro se tendra que escoger de cuantas palas va a ser el rotor, generalmente 3, pudiendo ser 2 ,o 1 y segun el perfil de la pala se escogera la velocidad tipica, esta velocidad tipica determinara los rpm del rotor, y teniendo estos valores entonces se calcula el diametro del arbol del rotor (comunmente llamado eje)...y despues en relación a la velocidad del generador se escogera el multiplicador, el generador podra ser de CD, SINCRONICO CA , O UN GENERADOR ASINCRONICO diseñado segun necesidad.
Tendra que verse la parte electrica de generacion control y distribucion, y especialmente el control de angulo de ataque de las palas que no solo seria para el control de velocidad si no tambien para trabajar en bajas velocidades de viento, y para mejora del torque de arranque, este sera controlado por un sistema auxiliar de control externo del viento...

Bueno paro por alli, hay muchisimo que hablar mas que todo tratandose de aerogeneradores de gran porte ...al menos trate de dar una idea ok

Carlos Alberto Brasil


----------



## Samsagax (Nov 30, 2008)

Hola amigos!

Primero post en esta comunidad y espero serles util asi como me sea util a mi. 
El problema del generador eolico es mas mécanico que electronico, la parte mas complicada es (y ahi es donde entra la electronica) mantener la potencia transmitida constante. Se que se puede usar un generador y luego ponerle un variador de frecuencia controlado por la velocidad de giro del rotor para conseguir que la potencia de salida sea siempre la misma.
Un proyecto que tengo para la facuiltad es fabricar un generador eolico de 3MW (seria un generador grande, no de los mas grandes pero hablamos de unos 50m de radio de palas). La parte mecánica esta hecha, si alguno tiene dudas no dude en consultarme y tratare de contestar con lo que pueda. La forma de extraer energia del viento más usada (y la de mayor rendimiento) es la de desviar una corriente de aire. El rendimiento máximo que se puede obtener por este método es del 59% en lo que al viento respecta, las formulas dadas por NACA sirven de guia pero son sacadsa de reglas empiricas y ya han sido superadas. Mi recomendacion para los perfiles es entrar a la página de la NASA (anteriormente NACA) y buscar perfiles armados con arcos de parábola que se pueden fabricar facil (son los perfiles que usan la mayoria, no del máximo rendimiento). Los medio-tubos de 200 lts tienen un rendimiento muy bajo porque se basan en la viscosidad del aire que es muy baja.
Por mi parte necesitaria saber como hacer un variador de frecuencia para mantener la potencia constante a la salida, cualquiera sea la velocidad de giro del rotor de la turbina.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 30, 2008)

Samsagax dijo:
			
		

> ... la parte mas complicada es (y ahi es donde entra la electronica) mantener la potencia transmitida constante. Se que se puede usar un generador y luego ponerle un variador de frecuencia controlado por la velocidad de giro del rotor para conseguir que la potencia de salida sea siempre la misma.


La potencia de salida nunca podra ser constante porque dependes de cuanto viento haya en ese momento. Si esta todo bien dimensionado, el generador deberia entregar su potencia nominal con vientos cercanos a la media anual.  Si hay poco viento... --> no podes crear energia.



> ...Por mi parte necesitaria saber como hacer un variador de frecuencia para mantener la potencia constante a la salida, cualquiera sea la velocidad de giro del rotor de la turbina.


Esos generadores no trabajan a cualquier numero de revoluciones .  Actuando sobre el paso de las aspas y la caja (buena caja! ~4000HP en el eje) se lo mantiene en valores cercanos a los nominales.
En cuanto al control de la energia entregada a linea, eso depende del tipo de generador, si es sincronico o asincronico, si es rotor bobinado, la cantidad de polos...

De cualquier manera, control+instalacion (la que sea) para un generador de 3MW no es nada barato ni es algo que pueda fabricarse estilo 'receta de cocina'.  Vas a tener que caer forzosamente en una persona/empresa que se dedique a eso y probablemente te cobre control+instalacion algunas decenas de miles de U$S.


Si queres leer algo sobre esto, hay un libro de unos daneses: "Conceptual survey of generators and power electronics for wind turbines", que por lo menos te va a ayudar a ver para donde apuntar con el tipo de generador y control.
Es un pdf de unos 3Mb, si te interesa te lo mando por mail.


----------



## Samsagax (Nov 30, 2008)

Gracias por al respuesta! 

No se si nos entendimos bien. Se que la potencia no puede bajo ningun concepto mantenerse constante si el viento en nulo. Siempre hay condiciones mínimas donde el emplazamiento de la turbina es crucial. Actualmente el mayor corredor de viento de la argentina se encuentra al oeste de Comodoro Rivadavia con vientos medos de 11,2 m/s (es muchisimo teniendo en cuenta que la potencia que uno puede sacar del viento va con el cubo de la velocidad del viento). Las velocidades son unas de las mas grandes que hay en el mundo (tanto que es de poco interes)
Hasta donde tengo entendido hay turbinas que giran las palas para mantener la potencia constante (actuando sobre el momento torsor en el eje del rotor a velocidad constante) y otras que no mueven las palas, sino que usan algun variador de frecuencia para poder operar a diferentes velocidades angulares del rotor.
Mi idea (a pequeña o gran escala lo unico que lo limita es el modo de fabricacion y la relacion costo/beneficio involucrada) es usar alguna combinacion de ambas. El problema con el que me enfrentoq ue no puedo solucionar es el tema de mantener la frecuencia a la salida del generador variando las velocidades de giro del rotor (no se si se entiende? :S). Apunto a algo que me solucione el tema de la maquina electrica y (si se necesita) algun sistema de control electronico para que la frecuencia ni el voltaje pico no se vayan de rango.
Este generador en aprticular es muy grande e involucra muchos calculos, por el momento me interesa saber si lo que pienso es posible, de todas formas me interesa el pdf que me mencionas si podes colgarlo aca mejor.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 30, 2008)

El libro es una referencia de los metodos utilizados con sus caracteristicas. Pongo un enlace en rapidshare 

Sinceramente no se si este este libro es de dominio publico o no (diria que no), por eso te dije de mandarlo por mail. Que disponga el moderador si corresponde borrar el enlace.


----------



## Samsagax (Nov 30, 2008)

Muchas gracias, voy a ojearlo un poco para saber que tanto me falta de conocimiento. La parte de aerodinamica ya la tengo resuelta con buenos resultados.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 27, 2008)

gente, por aca encontré algo muy interesante, dada su facilidad de construcción. Se trata mucho el tema de las palas, pero eso yo lo dejaría para el final. Hay una foto de un sistema hecho con tachos de 200lts cortados en media caña (como ya comentaron en este hilo). Para este generador se usaron imanes de parlantes... si no leí mal, no se dan los datos de las bobinas (alambre, dimensiones y vueltas). http://www.galeon.com/aerogeneradorscratch/inicio.htm

saludos,


----------



## dlpachonr (Abr 5, 2009)

muchachos buenas noches estoy en tercer semestre de la universidad y estamos haciendo un robot seguidor de linea, pero el profesor nos dije que utilizaramos energias renovables o limpias como la heolica nose si ustedes me puedan ayudar a cosntruir uno o algo asi como por ejemplo para que me alimenten el circuito del robot que es de 9Vdc.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## hipatetik (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola, estoy buscando hacer un cargador de baterias  de 12V eólico. La idea es cargar una bateria con unos 5A y que a la vez esa bateria alimente un inversor de potencia (hasta unos 500W aprox) Busque por el foro pero no encuentro nada consistente. Saben de alguien que ya haya hecho esto o alguna referencia? Gracias.   a


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 28, 2009)

aca hay otros links:

http://www.theworkshop.ca/energy/Wind/wind1.htm

http://www.theworkshop.ca/energy/Wind/4/wind4.htm

y un video:

YouTube - Maker Workshop - Wind Power Generator on MAKE: television

saludos...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 28, 2009)

excelente video


----------



## alexus (May 8, 2009)

me interesa el tema, no tengo posibilidad de conseguir imanes, me gustaria hacerle con algun motor, alternador de auto, etc.. esperoi alguna sugerencia! desde ya gracias!


----------



## Dano (May 8, 2009)

Lo puedes hacer con un alternador de auto y un regulador de corriente DIY. Lo unico que tienes que diseñar son unas buenas paletas, cuando me refiero a buenas digo que esten bien calculadas. Aunque tampoco es algo critico, simplemente es si quieres mas rendimiento. Ahhh si y que esten balanceadas bien balancedas, sino el molino empieza a vibrar y algo se va a romper de seguro.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 9, 2009)

Yo rescaté un viejo motor de un ventilador... el estator tiene varios bobinados... y no se por donde comenzar... pero en el rotor reemplazé el el inducido por un par de imanes de esos que se usan para 'economizar combustible en los autos' seguro los encontras en una casa de repuestos y accesorios automotores. El eje quedó muy liviano y creo que con unas aspas no muy grandes debería girar a buena velocidad... ahora me queda ver el asunto de las bobinas... son muchas y de alambre muy delgado... así que por ahí las reemplazo por las bobinas de transformadores de 5a que tengo por ahí...


----------



## alexus (May 9, 2009)

obviamente, no se cosa que las aspas galgan volando y decapitan algun vecino! jajaja
el tema del alternador de auto es que tenes que lograr, reduccion mediante, etc.. lograr mas de 1000 rpm, como si el auto estuviera moderando! o me equivoco? 

alguna otra idea? 

podes adjuntar el esquema del regulador de coerriente DIY?

desde ya garcias!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 9, 2009)

no lo probé, pero podrías usar dínamo de moto... el rotor es un volante con dos magnetos y el estator suele estar formado por dos bobina... no se si logres 4000 rpm pero es mucho más fácil de mover que un alternador de auto.


----------



## alexus (May 9, 2009)

para el amigo que pregunto como mantener la corriente constante aun habiendo variaciones en el viento, pues, un regulador/estabilizador de corriente como dijo dano (creo), como el que tienen los autos, y para mandar lo obtenido a la casa, te agarras una ups (si la clasica para el pc), le vuelas la bateria, y ahi conectas tu regulador de corriente! obviamente rectificada y regulada/estabilizada a 12 volt!

dj glenn, alguna otra idea? poruqe 4000rpm via reduccion casera no creo! jaja


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 9, 2009)

La verdad, me parece buena solución lo de reciclar un viejo motorsito... el que tengo aca tiene 8 bobinas en el estator, pero solo tiene 5 cables y como de motores no se, pensaba en desarmar esos bobinados y de 2 a 6. Como comenté antes, en el buje le reemplazé el inducido por dos imanes en media caña, los sujeté con un presinto plástico y todo gira de mil maravillas. El tema de las áspas no me preocupa... solo las bobinas... ya veré como lo resuelvo.

Les adjunto un dibujito de lo que pretendo hacer.


----------



## hipatetik (May 10, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> La verdad, me parece buena solución lo de reciclar un viejo motorsito... el que tengo aca tiene 8 bobinas en el estator, pero solo tiene 5 cables y como de motores no se, pensaba en desarmar esos bobinados y de 2 a 6. Como comenté antes, en el buje le reemplazé el inducido por dos imanes en media caña, los sujeté con un presinto plástico y todo gira de mil maravillas. El tema de las áspas no me preocupa... solo las bobinas... ya veré como lo resuelvo.
> 
> Les adjunto un dibujito de lo que pretendo hacer.



Es un modelo tipo Savonius, como el de los tambores a la mitad...
Yo quiero hacer algo parecido (tengo los tambores...pero lo quiero hacer sin destripar ningun motor ni re bobinar...) que me sirva para cargar una batería de auto... unos 5-6A a 12 o 14V... y de ahi paso a un inversor...500 o 1000W...

Tengo un dinamo de bici pero no se cuanto tirará... (ni ahi que sirve para cargar la bateria...)
Puedo conseguir un alternador de auto pero me da cosa destriparlo...
Tendria que ver si existe algun motor PAP de 12V a 4A (aunque seguro me sale mas que el generador comprado hecho)
La otra es que me fabrique el motor para que tire 12-14V y 10A (eso sería en promedio, con viento normal), lo rectifico, le limito la corriente a 5A constante y ya...
no se nose...
Si logro cargar la bateria...lo demás saldrá por naturaleza (espero...)


----------



## alexus (May 11, 2009)

hipatetik dijo:

*Puedo conseguir un alternador de auto pero me da cosa destriparlo...*

porque destriparlo? si lo unico que tenes que hacer es ponerlo en el lugar donde lo vas a usar, no tenes que hacer mas nada.

*Tendria que ver si existe algun motor PAP de 12V a 4A (aunque seguro me sale mas que el generador comprado hecho)*

como se te ocurrio eso? 

*La otra es que me fabrique el motor para que tire 12-14V y 10A (eso sería en promedio, con viento normal), lo rectifico, le limito la corriente a 5A constante y ya...*

vas a pasar ese trabajo?


----------



## Dano (May 11, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> hipatetik dijo:
> 
> *Puedo conseguir un alternador de auto pero me da cosa destriparlo...*
> 
> porque destriparlo? si lo unico que tenes que hacer es ponerlo en el lugar donde lo vas a usar, no tenes que hacer mas n



Aunque no lo dije en el mensaje anterior, para lograr mas rendimiento se debe cambiar la bobina del estator que genera el campo magnético, por imanes permanentes (imanes de parlantes funcionan perfecto, ya que son circulares estos deben entrar justo dentro del núcleo de hierro (donde estaba la bobina)). 
No me acuerdo en que pagina la vi a esa modificación, además un amigo la realizó en un alternador y el rendimiento aumenta considerablemente, además de que no consumís energía en generar el campo magnético. 

Cada Amper vale mucho en proyecto como este, no rinde tener perdidas por todos lados.

Saludos


----------



## hipatetik (May 11, 2009)

Supongamos que agarro el alternador, y le pongo los imanes de parlante en lugar de la bobina del estator, y que el rendimiento aumenta y no se consume energia en generar el campo magnetico, ¿eso podría traducirse en que aun si la batería estuviera con baja carga (o en el peor de los casos descargada) el alternador trabajaría igual (osea, cargaria la bateria)?

Lo de destripar era referente a desarmarlo...

Lo del motor PAP (inviable) se me ocurrió porque  vi un motor más chico usado en un molinito para cargar pilas y se me ocurrió que capaz se consiguiera un motor más grande, pero eso sería carísimo (y si es que existe o no!)

Y lo de fabricar...es dificil pero seria bueno si quisiera mucha potencia (todo un desafio, de tecnica y plata) pero como quiero cargar la bateria solamente me apego mas a lo del alternador...

No se muchachos, son solo ideas que se me vienen, pero me apego mas a lo del alternador... si carga la bateria bien ya sería un logro...
saludos..


----------



## hipatetik (May 11, 2009)

otra mas, tengo un motor electrico (viejo) de una cortadora de pasto, y otro de ventilador (como el amigo DJ Glenn) tambien consigo...

pero sigo insistiendo con el alternador!
Si saben del link donde dice como ponerle los imanes(aunque no es tan dificil) o mas datos sobre como se hace o rendimientos avien por aca o MP. Gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 11, 2009)

hipatetik, dudo que con una batería de coche logres 500 o 1000w cuando pases a 220vca... aca se pusieron de moda las lamparas de bajo consumo... se supone que una lampara de esas que consumen 7 watts iluminan como una de 40w así que para iluminación si usas de estas lamparas, la batería te aguantará bastante.

Estas lámparas de bajo consumo no me gustan tanto como las queridas incandecentes, pero estan muy buenas para reemplazar los reflectores del patio... en el jardín rinden muy bien, más si tenes mucho verde... así que si ponemos 10 de esas lamparas solo consumimos 70 watts e iluminamos como con 400. Ahora si queres encender el televisor o una bomba de agua por ejemplo, los números son otros.

No se si un alternador de coche sea muy fácil de mover y tampoco se cuantas vueltas necesita para entregar 12v... pero insisto que mi moto por ejemplo, regula a 1000rpm (no la suelo pasar de 4000) y El volante con los magnetos van directamente al gicueñal y la verdad que si está todo bien, lo moves solo con la mano, sin hacer fuerza, cosa que si le pones aspas yo creo que gira sin problemas... Un altenador de auto creo que es trifásico, por lo que vas a tendrías más corriente para cargar tu batería.

Ahora estoy con otro proyecto, así que demoro un poco más esto.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 11, 2009)

hipatetik, creo que dano se refería al rotor y no al estator. O sea, modificar el eje para quitar el nucleo del motor (que no se como se llama) y poner los imanes. y dejarle espacio para que gire cerca, pero sin rosar las bobinas del estator. Si ponemos las bobinas en el rotor, ya necesitariamos usar carbones y eso implicaría desgaste y por tanto mantenimiento.

Creo que es mejor usar estos imanes de neodimio (como de los 'economizadores' de combustible), ya que su forma hace que te quede un iman a cada lado del eje y ya vienen en una cápsula plástica con orificios para agarrarlos con pecintos.

Todavía me queda entender el bobinado.


----------



## diego_z (May 11, 2009)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> para lograr mas rendimiento se debe cambiar la bobina del estator que genera el campo magnético, por imanes permanentes (imanes de parlantes funcionan perfecto, ya que son circulares estos deben entrar justo dentro del núcleo de hierro (donde estaba la bobina)).
> No me acuerdo en que pagina la vi a esa modificación, además un amigo la realizó en un alternador y el rendimiento aumenta considerablemente, además de que no consumís energía en generar el campo magnético.
> 
> Saludos


bueno en realidad la bobina que debes reemplazar por un iman es la del rotor que es la que genera el campo magnetico en los alternadores , si es cierto que consumen mucho , yo los pruebo con un motor de 3 hp y las correas chiflan al ofrecer resistencia al giro habria que probar con imanes como quedara , ahora la velocidad para que entregue algunos amperios no debe ser muy elevada tal vez unas 500 rpm tal vez ,nunca las medi y tambien va de la mano de la capacidad del alternador a usar

rotor a reemplazar por imanes

estator


----------



## hipatetik (May 11, 2009)

Gracias por las aclaraciones sobre el rotor y el estator.

bueno, de ultima consigo uno de moto...jajaja 

Otra cosa:
Cuanto podré sacarle a la bateria?

Si llego a 500W desde la bateria como "máximo" y por 2-3hs  me conformo... que se cargue mientras anda...

Lo delos 500W posibles desde una bateria lo digo porque hay 2 esquemas de inversores que supuestamente tiran 500W a 12VDC desde la bateria. Uno usa 6 2N3055 y el otro 10, en paralelo (6 y 10... eso si que es "raro").Despues vi uno con mosfets IRFP260N que tambien dice tirar 500W Capaz es mentira...

Debería poder prender una heladera comun, una tele de 21', unas 10 lampras (cmo mucho) de bajo consumo  y unos 100W más para alguna otra cosa . No necesariamente todo al mismo tiempo (aunque podria darse). La bomba de agua no creo porque es mucha potencia (mejor pongo un molino para sacar agua en ese caso, como tiene un vecino ajajaja). 

Veré como hago...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 11, 2009)

en 12v tiras más de 500 watts, pero si queres convertirlo a 220v tenes menos potencia.

Las fotos de Diego_Z también me aclararon algunas cositas en las que me equivocaba.


----------



## diego_z (May 11, 2009)

el domingo revisando la casa de mi abuelo vi un molinillo viejo , de los autenticos digamos que ya venian para ese uso si quieren le saco algunas fotos y las pongo por aca lo que si no tiene son las aspas y es un dinamo no alternador


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 12, 2009)

Sería genial si podes compartir fotos... es increible lo que se encuentra en el galpón del abuelo jeje mi abuelo me pidió que revise el cargador de baterias de mi bisabuelo y sabes cual es el sistema de corte? un termostato! jeje ese pequeño componente de cápsula metálica como el que se usa en las yoguteras, va sujeto con una chapita al transformador... más bien parece protección anti corto o sobre carga controlado por temperatura, pero supongo que ese es el sistema de corte de carga.


----------



## alexus (May 12, 2009)

el alternador tiene que girar copmo cuando el auto "modera", no se a cuantas vueltas porque no se de mecanica.


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

"el alternador tiene que girar copmo cuando el auto "modera"
Al ralenti... o regulando se dice... 

"y es un dinamo no alternador "
Te puedo asegurar que la mayoria de las veces es un alternador y luego se rectifica.


----------



## alexus (May 12, 2009)

vos me entendistes! jajajaja


----------



## diego_z (May 12, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "
> "y es un dinamo no alternador "
> Te puedo asegurar que la mayoria de las veces es un alternador y luego se rectifica.


bueno no se como explicarlo el caso es que los dinamos generan corriente alterna solo que la conmutacion se hace en las escobillas antes de salir al exterior , las fotitos del molino esta medio abandonau' , este aparato desde ue yo tengo conocimiento ya no lo usaban es decir yo nunca vi que lo usen y tengo 32 años , cabe aclarar que el abuelo ya no esta desde hace un tiempo y es por eso el estado del mismo


esas dos palas que parecen aspas son para que no se pase de vueltas y vuele todo al carajo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 12, 2009)

la verdad que está muy bueno. No entendí mucho ese sistema con los resortes... así que si podrías dibujarlo o explicarlo mejor...


----------



## diego_z (May 12, 2009)

ok pongo la imagen de nuevo porque no me premite editar el mensaje anterior en el centro esta maracado el sentido de giro , al levantar mucha velocidad el aire entra en el sentido de la flecha negra lo que hace que esa aspa se mueva en el sentido de la azul y provoque una resistencia al giro, limitando las rpm


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

Es un freno centrìfugo supongo


----------



## diego_z (May 12, 2009)

exacto , sabes que estuve mirando la imagen y me di cuenta que puse todas las flechas al reves   pasa que al estar colocada el aspa principal hace que los resortes esa pieza queda de distinta forma , me di cuenta por el sentido de giro de los alternadores , jeje asi que ahi como esta esta frenado


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> hipatetik, creo que dano se refería al rotor y no al estator. O sea, modificar el eje para quitar el nucleo del motor (que no se como se llama) y poner los imanes. y dejarle espacio para que gire cerca, pero sin rosar las bobinas del estator. Si ponemos las bobinas en el rotor, ya necesitariamos usar carbones y eso implicaría desgaste y por tanto mantenimiento.
> 
> Creo que es mejor usar estos imanes de neodimio (como de los 'economizadores' de combustible), ya que su forma hace que te quede un iman a cada lado del eje y ya vienen en una cápsula plástica con orificios para agarrarlos con pecintos.
> 
> Todavía me queda entender el bobinado.



Si, me refería al rotor, hoy me comunique con unos conocidos que están en lo mismo que ustedes (aerogenerador con alternador).

Ellos hicieron unas mediciones con el alternador y concluyeron que para generar algunos watts es necesario llegar a unas 1000 vueltas por minuto, para lograr esas rpms van a usar poleas con correa de goma; lo veo medio ineficiente. Todabía las poleas van a ser de madera....


Saludos


----------



## diego_z (May 12, 2009)

de verdad que si , habria muchas perdidas por rozamiento en ese caso


----------



## Electricista (Jun 6, 2009)

Voy a repetir lo que mencione anteriormente.................Por lo visto a una persona que pienso que no sabe mucho de energia eolica le complicaron las cosas ...que sabe el de angulo de ataque o cosas asi....por qué si el tema es encuadrado tecnicamente entonces tendriamos antes que pensar en el dimensionamento adecuado de el aerogenerador,como es el diametro del rotor y la velocidad tipica. perfil y formade la pala, para asi hallar las caracteristicas del eje las revoluciones del rotor y de alli viene el multiplicador de velocidad regulacion del angulo de ataque esto tomando en cuenta las caracteristicas del viento, velocidad frecuencia densidad y en función a una potencia requerida maxima y energia anual entonces se tendrian que tomar por lo menos estos parametros como minimo y despues se vera el problema de regulación de velocidad, regulacion de tension y corriente etc.... 

Pienso que el amigo que hizo la pregunta tendriaque por lo menos saber que potencia va a querer la velocidad de viento para que haga un pequeño aerogenerador que aunque no sea una maravilla pero por lo menos el puede sentirse reconfortado que funciona y con los errores y ayuda de los amigos de aqui del foro pueda perfeccionar su proyecto.............................
Me parece que para tener cualquier valor de energia el proyecto esta bien, pero para obtener valores de potencia que justifiquen el proyecto, entonces es alli que tienen que hacerse muchas consideraciones.

Carlos Alberto ---Brasil


----------



## litricista (Mar 23, 2010)

hola, soy nuevo y quisiera saber como me puedo hacer un aerogenerador casero partiendo de un alternador de coche de 12V. Lo que mas me preocupa es como hacer las *as*pas y como hacer el rectificador.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2010)

litricista dijo:


> hola, soy nuevo y quisiera saber como me puedo hacer un aerogenerador casero partiendo de un alternador de coche de 12V. Lo que mas me preocupa es como hacer las *as*pas y como hacer el rectificador...


El alternador de automóvil ya tiene incluido el rectificador.

Las aspas las puedes hacer de fibra de vidrio y resina epoxi.


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 26, 2010)

"Güeeenas". He leido todo el thread y 6 páginas de threads del buscador y no he podido encontrar lo que busco. Espero no repetir la pregunta para no molestar a nadie, pero...cómo puedo calcular cuántas espiras necesito enrrollar para el generador? Lo primero que tengo en mente después de visitar todos los links que amablemente han compartido por aquí (y revivir este viejo post que está buenísimo) es que conviene hacer varias bobinas por encima de las cuales pasarán los imanes de neodimio. Sin embargo no puedo calcular cuál será el voltaje o amperaje que obtendré con ellos para determinadas RPM. Entiendo que necesito conocer el campo magnético que proveen los imanes (cosa que por cierto aún no tengo), pero en virtud de un campo X en Gauss, Teslas o Webers, no importa, y X tantas RPMs: cuántas vueltas y de que medida de alambre de cobre se deben dar? Alguien puede sugerirme un libro para investigarlo? Los amigos expertos en el tema, cómo lo hacen? Quiero generar 12 V para almacenar en baterias para utilizar en iluminación exterior de bajo consumo (toda la noche) con inversores y demás o simplemente en 12V. Probando se puede hacer, pero prefiero conocer algún formulerío para aprovechar lo que alguien ya estudió.
Pueden tirarme un idea?
Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## charlestotalgamer (Jul 27, 2010)

yo fabrique uno con un motorcito de jostick de ps 2 (el motor del vibrador) viejo le puse dos aspas de 20cm cada una y con viento normal entregaba 4v , era suficiente para cargar una bateria y prender 6 leds.
lo que yo propongo es que encuentres tres o cuatro de estos y fabrique 4 molinos mas simples y los conectes en paralelo y que con esto consigas entre 12v y 16v aproximadamente, y con eso cargas una bateria de gel o una mas grande


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2010)

encontré estos generadores fáciles de hacer reciclando motores barios,de vcr,etc,etc,les dejo el enlace 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/content/view/17/29/
saludos


----------



## luchosexto (Ago 8, 2010)

Recien veo el tema y me viene al pelo para resolver una duda. Resulta que eh podido rescatar un generador aelico de los años 70. el generador es igual a un dinamo que antes venian en los autos pero este tiene la diferencia de tener 4 bobinas exitadoras en vez de 2 y da una tension constante de 6 V, es bipala, y pude averiguar que generaba con vientos normales una corriente de 10 A, y con vientos fuertes rosa los 15 A. Me gustaria alguien que me dijera como puedo construir un cargador de bateria de 6V o poder convertir los 6 V en 12 V para un mejor manejo. El tema esta muy bueno. Saludos


----------



## angeldelmal (Dic 15, 2010)

hola  que tal  yo realize un generador  pero de eje vertical y al igual que algunos  prove con un alternador de auto  pero encontre limitantes para que te entregue un voltaje tienes que tener arriba de 800 a 1300 rmp y con el  rotor de  solo obtendras 25 o 50 rmp  no mas  aparte tienes que  inyectarle un  voltaje de 12 de una bateria, por  esas razones almenos en mi caso no  use alternador use un motor de 12v  que consegui en un deshuesadero de autos ese tedara bueno resultados.
En la actualidad estoy diseñando un alternador de imanes permanentes  y ojo no solo es modificar el estator es toda una filosofia  el diseñarlo. cualquier duda o si en algo sirve mi experiencia en este tema con todo  gusto  podre ayudar


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2010)

angeldelmal dijo:


> hola  que tal  yo realize un generador  pero de eje vertical y al igual que algunos  prove con un alternador de auto  pero encontre limitantes para que te entregue un voltaje tienes que tener arriba de 800 a 1300 rmp y ......


En algún lado comente que el alternador de automóvil es muy fácil de emplear, pero necesita un sistema de multiplicación de RPM para poder trabajarlo correctamente.
Se puede hacer con un plato, piñón y cadena de bicicleta.


----------



## angeldelmal (Dic 16, 2010)

Buenas
siento decirlo pero ni aun asi  puedes obtener lo que deseas  resulta que el alternador de  automovil  al comenzar a generar  provoca una corriente que  provoca  una opocision  la cual es vencida por el movimiento de motor ene le caso del auto , pero supongamos que tu tienes tu rotor  y de ahi lo mandas a tu multiplicadora de RMP ya sea engranes,  o juegos de poleas    y comienzas tu a generar ene el alternado  este da su opocision  puedarse el caso que se detenga  el rotor  lo cual no  tiene sentido  alguno  pues no genera lo que deseamos. ademas de que necesitas una  fuente externa de exitacion del alternador  (12v) claro desde mi punto de vista  es generar no  lo que  genere ponerlo  al alternador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2010)

angeldelmal dijo:


> ...... *provoca una corriente que  provoca  una opocision*  la cual es vencida por el movimiento de motor ene le caso del auto , pero supongamos que tu tienes tu rotor  y de ahi lo mandas a tu multiplicadora de RMP ya sea engranes,  o juegos de poleas    y comienzas tu a generar ene el alternado  este da su opocision  puedarse el caso que se detenga  el rotor


Cualquier cosa que genere electricidad por inducción producirá un momento en oposición al sentido de giro, sea un dínamo o alternador.
Que se mueva o se frene, dependerá de la potencia disponible en el eje del rotor y esa potencia depende del tamaño del Rotor y de la velocidad del viento.


> ....ademas de que necesitas una  fuente externa de exitacion del alternador  (12v) claro desde mi punto de vista  es generar no  lo que  genere ponerlo  al alternador.


No necesariamente, se puede hacer el alternador "Auto-excitado".
Se inicia la generación mediante un imán permanente y se realimenta la tensión de salida del alternador hacia la bobina de campo.


----------



## angeldelmal (Dic 16, 2010)

claro  pero hablamos de un alternador sin modificaciones tambien puedes quitar se puente de diodos  y cambiar  el tipo de conexion del estator  de ahi que este diseñando uno de imanes permanentes en un pequeño prototipo , sin embargo es mas recomendable  no utilizar el alternador  ya que tendrian el problema de  la multiplicadora de RMP,  me alegra mucho que se pueda debatir de este tema ya que mucha de la informacion esta  corrupta en internet o en ingles


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 3, 2011)

Pensáis que con 12 imanes dobles de 20mm x 2 mm enfrentados, es decir 12 imanes de 20 x 4  enfrentados a otros 12 con 6 bobinas en medio puedo producir 12 volt y como mínimo unos 20 A 

Son como estos: http://www.supermagnete.de/spa/S-20-02-Npero en Dealextreme.com un lote de 100 me cuesta 20 €

Si se ponen dos imanes juntos se supone que aumenta la fuerza no?, pero exactamente cuanto? el doble?


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 4, 2011)

Al final creo que usare estos imanes http://www.supermagnete.de/spa/S-25-03-N ,pero no sé que proporción usar para los rotores, con 9 contra 9 producirá algo de energía, pensad que cada imán tiene 5,1 kg de fuerza, y cuantas bobinas debo hacer?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2011)

jose_flash dijo:


> Al final creo que usare estos imanes http://www.supermagnete.de/spa/S-25-03-N ,pero no sé que proporción usar para los rotores, con 9 contra 9 producirá algo de energía, pensad que cada imán tiene 5,1 kg de fuerza, y cuantas bobinas debo hacer?



Para mi gusto esos imanes son demasiado chicos, la fuerza que allí se comenta es en determinadas circunstancias y no siempre refleja el resultado que vas a obtener, para eso debes conocer la densidad de flujo del imán.

¿ Leíste los link´s que figuran al principio del post ?

En ellos se explica como hacer el alternador, como se bobina, cantidad de imanes y cantidad de bobinas.


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 4, 2011)

Son 9 imanes enfrentadas contra 9 imanes y cada imán tiene 5kg de atracción, no me dais la esperanza de generar como mínimo 10 Amp a 12 Volt,poder cargar una bateria de 12 Volt 30 Amp?

si mas que nada 12 volt seguro que genera lo que busco son pocas RPM y para eso si pongo 9 imanes, seria bueno poner6 bobinas así seguro que produce a bajisismas rpm


----------



## JCLAUD0807 (Feb 15, 2011)

diego_z dijo:


> bueno no se como explicarlo el caso es que los dinamos generan corriente alterna solo que la conmutacion se hace en las escobillas antes de salir al exterior , las fotitos del molino esta medio abandonau' , este aparato desde ue yo tengo conocimiento ya no lo usaban es decir yo nunca vi que lo usen y tengo 32 años , cabe aclarar que el abuelo ya no esta desde hace un tiempo y es por eso el estado del mismo
> 
> 
> esas dos palas que parecen aspas son para que no se pase de vueltas y vuele todo al carajo



Es un sistema de frenado centrífugo. Es exactamente para lo que dices. Quisiera mas información sobre este sistema ¿Me lo podías enviar, como puedo contactarte?


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2011)

JCLAUD0807 dijo:


> Es un sistema de frenado centrífugo. Es exactamente para lo que dices. Quisiera mas información sobre este sistema ¿Me lo podías enviar, como puedo contactarte?



Para eso está el foro ¿no?


----------



## JCLAUD0807 (Feb 16, 2011)

dano dijo:


> para eso está el foro ¿no?



tienes razon ¿podrian ayudarme? ¿en donde puedo conseguir este sistema de frenado, o planos e informacion para poder hacerlo? Gracias


----------



## NarXEh (Feb 16, 2011)

Buenas!

Se que esto no es exactamente lo que queres pero talves te ayude en algo.

http://www.otherpower.com/ALT_MADERA.pdf

saludos!

NärXEh

p.d: me gustaria hacerlo en un futuro asi que si lo haces y nos contas que tal anda, me harias un gran favor


----------



## JCLAUD0807 (Feb 17, 2011)

Te agradesco tu información, es muy importante para mí. Y sí, estoy en proyecto de fabricar un aregenerador. Pero necesito el sistema de frenado centrífugo. Esto es para que las palas no se pasen de revoluciones. En cuanto lo logré te informaré.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 25, 2011)

JCLAUD0807 dijo:


> Es un sistema de frenado centrífugo. Es exactamente para lo que dices. Quisiera mas información sobre este sistema ¿Me lo podías enviar, como puedo contactarte?


hola , recien veo de casualidad tu pregunta , decime que es lo que necesitas saber sobre el generador y veo si todavia esta entre mis cosas


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola, alguien sabe cómo puedo mejorar un alternador de auto para hacerlo generador? lei que pusieron lo de agregarle imanes al rotor pero fue algo muy al aire.
Gracias!


----------



## imar (Sep 12, 2011)

Hola, mi nombre es omar y soy nuevo en este foro. Mi problema es el siguiente.
En la materia taller de investigación I, debo buscar un proyecto para desarrollar, todo el semestre sera sólo investigar acerca de él. A mi me llama mucho la atención todo eso de las energías alternativas (eólica, solar etc.), y es acerca de lo que me gustaría investigar, principalmente eólica porque para la solar necesitaría una buena inversión por los paneles y eso. 
Quiero que me digan que opinan, si creen que sea posible que por medio de energía eólica encender todos los bombillos de una casa (sólo los bombillos).
Tambien quisiera pedir fuentes (si alguien conoce) donde pueda investigar acerca del tema. Si no deje muy en claro lo que necesito haganmelo saber y tratare de ser mas explicito.
Necesito sus opiniones, si creen que no sea posible desarrollar esa investigación, algunas observaciones, si alguien me recomienda algún tema o proyecto para desarrollar, acepto todo tipo de comentarios.
De antemano gracias


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Sep 12, 2011)

Hola.... me parece bien tu tema...

Yo creo que para una casa el sistema eóloco puede ser tan eficiente como viento haya en aquel lugar 

Si al sistema eólico le incorporas un sistema de almacenamiento de la energía y una conversión al voltaje alterno que se use en tu lugar  yo creo que sería rentable...

Yo usaría un alternador de vehículo como generador (al que le puedes conectar las aspas directa o indirectamente, mediante poleas)... y como medio de almacenar esa energía usaría una gran batería de automóvil (100A o más, hasta donde tu presupuesto alcance), luego compras un inversor de 12Vdc a el voltaje de red de tu lugar (220vac ó 110vac) con lo que estarás generando unos 1000w y para finalizar, un sistema que conmute la red eléctrica de la calle con la que tu generas eólicamente. 

Si quieres, te voy ayudando si te interesa


----------



## f0raster0 (Sep 12, 2011)

Quizás además de todo aquello, incluir un estudio que incluya el cambio de "bombillos" por leds..


----------



## imar (Sep 12, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Hola.... me parece bien tu tema...
> 
> Yo creo que para una casa el sistema eóloco puede ser tan eficiente como viento haya en aquel lugar
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que me interesa tu ayuda y gracias por tu pronta respuesta. Perdóname a mi por tardarme en contestar pero llegue algo cansado de la escuela.
Nada mas dime como me pongo en contacto contigo, mandando mensajes en este mismo tema o por otro medio de este foro. Disculpa pero es la primera vez que uso el foro.
De nuevo gracias.



f0raster0 dijo:


> Quizás además de todo aquello, incluir un estudio que incluya el cambio de "bombillos" por leds..


Me parece una excelente opción. Gracias
No se si tal vez me podrías aconsejar sobre donde conseguir información acerca del tema, una pagina o un libro.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Sep 13, 2011)

imar dijo:


> Nada mas dime como me pongo en contacto contigo, mandando mensajes en este mismo tema o por otro medio de este foro. Disculpa pero es la primera vez que uso el foro.
> De nuevo gracias.



 Por acá... todo por este mismo hilo... resulta que a medida que avancemos, todo el que lea o siga este hilo, podrá aprender y aportar y eso es el beneficio que te entrega este foro a ti y a todos, el registro de la experiencia 

 Hoy me toca trabajar y al regreso podemos tocar cómo comenzar, es decir, evaluemos tu presupuesto y facilidad de conseguir las partes e ir ensamblando algo útil 

Estamos en contacto mas tarde


----------



## f0raster0 (Sep 13, 2011)

Como también me entusiasma el proyecto.. estaré atento y espero poder aportar.. por lo pornto econtre esto a modo de introducción..

http://www.amics21.com/laveritat/manual_generador_eolico.pdf


----------



## imar (Sep 15, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Por acá... todo por este mismo hilo... resulta que a medida que avancemos, todo el que lea o siga este hilo, podrá aprender y aportar y eso es el beneficio que te entrega este foro a ti y a todos, el registro de la experiencia
> 
> Hoy me toca trabajar y al regreso podemos tocar cómo comenzar, es decir, evaluemos tu presupuesto y facilidad de conseguir las partes e ir ensamblando algo útil
> 
> Estamos en contacto mas tarde



Muy bien. Estaré checando todos los días el foro después de llegar de la Universidad a las 7:00 PM.
De nuevo gracias por interesarte en el proyecto.



f0raster0 dijo:


> Como también me entusiasma el proyecto.. estaré atento y espero poder aportar.. por lo pornto econtre esto a modo de introducción..
> 
> http://www.amics21.com/laveritat/manual_generador_eolico.pdf


Muy interesante el articulo, me servirá para para el anteproyecto de investigación. 
Perdón por contestar tan tarde pero he tenido mucha tarea esta semana.
Gracias a ti también por interesarte en el proyecto.


----------



## FF_rts (Oct 5, 2011)

muy buena iniciativa.
Quisiera saber que posibilidades tendría con un motor o varios de los que van en el equipo exterior de aire acondicionado.

gracias


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Oct 5, 2011)

FF_rts dijo:


> muy buena iniciativa.
> Quisiera saber que posibilidades tendría con un motor o varios de los que van en el equipo exterior de aire acondicionado.
> gracias



 Hola, como estas? bien venido a este hilo eólico 

 permíteme entender el sentido de tu comentario...  NO... no lo entiendo 

Tu idea es que el motor que mencionas funcione en base al sistema eólico 

o, que el motor ese se use para generar corriente 

Espero me lo expliques mejor y vemos como ayudarte a participar... también, si te es posible, describe el tipo de motor al que te refieres, por si sirviera 

 Nos leemos


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 5, 2011)

Yo estoy un poco desencantado con la energia eolica por que investigue un monton y la verdad el costo es bastante elevado casi similar a usar celdas solares aqui te envio una pagina donde hay varios dise;os de aerogeneradores esta en ingles pero los diagramas si se pueden entender http://www.otherpower.com/ 
talvez la inversion si sea buena pero solo para alimentar luces led pero de alli a poder alimentar una refrigeradora, microondas, equipos de sonido se necesita mucha energia asi que con esos requerimientos se requiere o un potencial de viento bastante alto o una tu torre super alta con unas aspas de tama;o considerable y un buen generador, vi que te respondieron que con un alternador de coche(carro) pero para hacerlo generar se necesita que de muchismas vueltas(rpm) asi que tus aspas las tienes que conectar a unos engranajes que multipliquen y eso hace que exista mas resistencia  al viento asi que necesitas MAS VIENTO por eso mejor recomiendan generadores de imanes permanentes pero alli se sube el costo por los imanes que lo mejorcito que hay son de neodymio asi que por donde lo mires esta fregado digo con corto preosupuesto! pero como tu proyecto es solo de informacion puedes buscar en google: aerogeneradores, generadores eolicos, win turbine, win mill, Green power energy,  con eso seguro encuentras info a y tambien en emagister.com 

saludos y hay nos cuentas como te va


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Oct 5, 2011)

albertoxx dijo:


> Yo estoy un poco desencantado con la energia eolica



 bueno, la verdad que cuando uno se hace muchas expectativas con un proyecto corre el riesgo de decepcionarse. Sin embargo, este hilo no creo que pretenda probar necesariamente lo contrario, yo más bien me animo a pensar que resulta muy interesante crear tu propia fuente de energía limpia y relativamente económica.

 Obviamente, este proyecto subsiste con el viento, el cual se termina transformando en la variable de la ecuación; tan importante y tan relativo…

 Pero tal vez eso mismo es lo que lo hace tan interesante, el ver la forma de que esa energía gratuita la podamos aprovechar para nuestro uso al máximo.



albertoxx dijo:


> pero de alli a poder alimentar una refrigeradora, microondas, equipos de sonido se necesita mucha energia asi que con esos requerimientos se requiere o un potencial de viento bastante alto



 tienes toda la razón, y debe de haber quienes lean todo esto y tengan viento para regalar  otros tal vez lo conozcan de nombre 



albertoxx dijo:


> vi que te respondieron que con un alternador de coche(carro) pero para hacerlo generar se necesita que de muchismas vueltas(rpm) asi que tus aspas las tienes que conectar a unos engranajes que multipliquen y eso hace que exista mas resistencia  al viento



 al rededor de 800 rpm para ser mas precisos  y no es tan difícil conseguirlos... en vez de los engranes, puedes usar el sistema de poleas de mayor a menor... la ventaja del alternador es el bajo requerimiento de energía mecánica para hacerlo girar... por tanto, si se diseñan unas buenas aspas, al poco soplar del viento, tenemos movimiento  luego lo multiplicamos con poleas de forma apropiada y *tal vez* podremos disfrutar de nuestra própia generación de corriente eléctrica 



albertoxx dijo:


> pero como tu proyecto es solo de informacion puedes buscar en google: aerogeneradores, generadores eolicos, win turbine, win mill, Green power energy,  con eso seguro encuentras info a y tambien en emagister.com
> 
> saludos y hay nos cuentas como te va



 y también estamos nosotros... que algo de experiencia tenemos


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 6, 2011)

Por el area en la que me encuentro el potencial eolico es muy pobre solo en estos meses de octubre y noviembre que si hay un poco costaria mucho echar a andar algo que prenda mas que unos focos led, lo que si hay es calor solar talvez eso es mas practico que caliente algun liquido o gas que haga girar una bobina digamos que una tipo tesla que dicen que es la que mas aprovecha la energia, o la biologica que no se donde lei que era una que usaba bacterias que desprendian gases, ojala se inventen una rapido para que ya no dependamos del petroleo y usemos carros electricos.  PD. Lo que si no encontre mucho fue como hacer las aspas ya que no es solo como yo pensaba de una tabla con una ligera inclinacion sino que tiene que ser como un ala de avion con todo los calculos pertinentes, la unica que encontre medio facil era una con tubos de pvc pero no explicaban mucho como habia que cortarlos, ya hasta mis imanes de neodymio habia conseguido (de como 8 discos duros), cuando tenga mas tiempo y $$$ principalmente $$$ volvere a intentar hacer una aunque sea que le de vueltas con la mano o con una bici digo haciendo ejercicio y genero energia.


----------



## FF_rts (Oct 6, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Hola, como estas? bien venido a este hilo eólico
> 
> permíteme entender el sentido de tu comentario...  NO... no lo entiendo
> 
> ...



mi padre se ha obsesionado (ya que tiene acceso a destripar varios equipos viejos de aire acondicionado), en extraer el motor (compresor no) de ventilación , con sus aspas incluidas para ponerlos en un mástil para generar electricidad.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Oct 6, 2011)

albertoxx dijo:


> Por el area en la que me encuentro el potencial eolico es muy pobre solo en estos meses de octubre y noviembre que si hay un poco costaria mucho echar a andar algo que prenda mas que unos focos led, lo que si hay es calor solar



 bueno, mezclar o abarcar o aprobecharte de todas o algunas de las fuentes energéticas (como la eólica y solar) es también un tema muy interesante y factible de elaborar, ya que, cuando no corre suficiente viento, está el sol y de ambos obtener una cuota de energía que se pueda *acumular* para poder aprovecharla al máximo... no deja de ser interesante 



albertoxx dijo:


> Lo que si no encontre mucho fue como hacer las aspas ya que no es solo como yo pensaba de una tabla con una ligera inclinacion sino que tiene que ser como un ala de avion con todo los calculos pertinentes, la unica que encontre medio facil era una con tubos de pvc pero no explicaban mucho como habia que cortarlos



 Al respecto, adjunto unos archivos que baje (perdón, pero no recuerdo la fuente  ) en formato PDF para que se entretengan un buen rato. Puede ser complejo analizarlo por tanta fórmula, pero te dará *ideas*  y con eso me conformo 

Que les sea útil a ti y a todos los eólicos 



FF_rts dijo:


> mi padre se ha obsesionado (ya que tiene acceso a destripar varios equipos viejos de aire acondicionado), en extraer el motor (compresor no) de ventilación , con sus aspas incluidas para ponerlos en un mástil para generar electricidad.



 lo que pasa es que para generar electricidad... se necesita un *generador* y *no un motor eléctrico*... 

*El motor eléctrico consume energía eléctrica*.. no la puede generar, pues no están diseñados del mismo modo internamente...

Las aspas puede que te sirvan en algo para capturar la energía del viento y realizar pruebas con algún diseño eólico


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 6, 2011)

Que buen aporte por que lo que no encontraba antes era a cuantos grados  se tenia que poner, por que lo del perfil alar si hay informacion,  talvez por facilidad seria imprimir las plantillas de las costillas en  un plancha de madera y luego unirlas con un palo (aunque sea de escoba) y  luego cubrir las costillas con un plastico grueso << dandole  prioridad a la facilidad de hacerla y a la obtencion de los materiales,  por que sino nos vamos a hacerlas en contramolde y usar resina epoxica  creo que asi le dicen, pero sube la mano de obra, $$ materiales,  dificultad; Mi consejo para el que empieza en esto es que primero si  quiere experimentar primero se vaya a lo mecanico que fabrique unas  aspas de como 1 mt de largo minimo y que la monte si le da vueltas un  numero considerable de veces ya la hizo! ya lo del tipo de generador es  lo de menos ya tiene lo principal. Suerte y si lo hacen hay suben fotos!


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Oct 6, 2011)

albertoxx dijo:


> Mi consejo para el que empieza en esto es que primero si  quiere experimentar primero se vaya a lo mecanico que fabrique unas  aspas de como 1 mt de largo minimo y que la monte si le da vueltas un  numero considerable de veces ya la hizo! ya lo del tipo de generador es  lo de menos ya tiene lo principal. Suerte y si lo hacen hay suben fotos!



Bueno,  ya nos estamos poniendo de acuerdo...

Cuando yo no tenía ni idea de los modos de diseño de aspas (paletas) y solo me preocupaba de que fuera una hélice que fuera eficiente frente al viento... se me ocurrió lo siguente (también pienso a veces  ) en un cartón grueso, dibujé 3 círculos, de unos 10cms de diámetro, uno al lado del otro, y dentro de cada uno dibujé otro circulo de 9cms de diámetro equidistante al mayor. Luego dibuje otro mas pequeño de 2cms de diámetro justo al centro.

Entre el círculo de de 2cms y el de 9cms tracé líneas de tal forma de dividir el primer círculo en 4 partes, el 2º en 8 y el tercero en 16 partes iguales. Cada uno de estos círculos será un molino y las diviciones que le hice serán las paletas o aspas.

Cada paleta la corté por los márgenes laterales, pero en la parte superior e inferior, tuve que cortar pero dejando al centro un poco sin cortar para que la paleta se mantenga aderida tanto arriba como abajo. Además, de esa forma cada paleta se puede torcer hacia un lado, sobre su eje, e ir formando el hélice.

 para no imaginar tanto, un dibujito, ya que no tengo mi cámara a mano y mostrarles unos dibujos...







Al centro de cada hélice le hice una perforación de 1 ó 2mm y pasé por ahí un alfiler, así no habrá roce. Tal como en el dibujo puse las 3 hélices con los alfileres ensaltados en el canto de una madera que permitiera que separación entre ellas. Por último, entre la hélice y la madera, usé un espaciador plástico (espagueti) para que la hélice no toque la madera al girar o cuando el viento impacta de frente en ellas.

 Qué creen que pasó cuando las puse de cara al viento irregular de mi zona presente en ese momento 

 para mi... la hélice que mejor rendimiento tuvo, fue la de 16 aspas... y ganó por que fue la que comensaba a girar con menos viento  y cuando habia mucho viento... casi se me arrancaba del madero 

:buenpost: Como es todo experimental, quedan todos cordialmente invitados a realizar lo mismo y verificar cuál para ustedes es la mejor hélice 

 *Una anécdota histórica:* estudiaba una materia teórica de las antenas de TV (esas tipo espina de pescado... con su yaggy y los reflectores...) La cosa es que final del ramo, luego de un mes de fórmulas de la longitud de onda y la impedancia... bla bla bla, el profesor cuenta que se la pasó calculando su propia antena y tuvo un resultado del 60% capturando cintonías... y su vecino, dejó un catre metálico de bronce sobre el techo, conectó el cable a los extremos... y tuvo un resultado del 90%... el vecino ni fue al colegio hno:

*Moraleja:* lo práctico, es mejor


----------



## Deltaeco (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola compañeros, yo empezaria por un proyecto pequeño , algo mas basico o mas pequeño los buenos imanes son los deodimio, ahora te cuento que los discos duros de pc en su interior incorportan 2 imanes deodimio,con un puñado de imanes de discos duros puedes realizar algo interesante , y con esa maqueta si te funciona bien , despues ya crearte algo mas grande.. es mi opinion antes de gastar mucho dinero, que ultimamente es lo que esta caro.

Un saludo compañeros


----------



## FF_rts (Oct 7, 2011)

> lo que pasa es que para generar electricidad... se necesita un *generador* y *no un motor eléctrico*...
> 
> *El motor eléctrico consume energía eléctrica*.. no la puede generar, pues no están diseñados del mismo modo internamente...
> 
> Las aspas puede que te sirvan en algo para capturar la energía del viento y realizar pruebas con algún diseño eólico



Te estoy tremendamente agradecido. Ademas de las explicaciones que estan poniendo en este hilo.
Yo ya le aconseje a mi padre desde principio que buscaramos un alternador de coche en un desguace, pero él quería aprovechar lo que tenía. De todas formas no me negaras que algo de energía si produce, aunque ridícula.

Seguiré los consejos de este hilo.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 7, 2011)

Que buenos recuerdos DataGenius yo tambien hice lo mismito que hiciste, solo que yo queria comprobar que tipo si una normal de aspas o una savonius(las de toneles) para la primera lo hice cortando mimi aspas de las bandejas de polietileno donde venden comida por que no pesan y son bastante duras y para la savonius 1 lata de pepsi partida en 2 con silicona a un pincho de frutas, para empezar a desanimarme sali a la calle a ver que velocidad giraban y si podia sentir la fuerza paso lo que tenia que pasar como dice ricardo arjona que no giraron talvez las hice mal dije yo asi que me puse frente a un ventilador y alli si pude sentir el viento !! y para ver cual modelito era mejor me alejaba donde casi no se entia el viento y me iba acercando hasta que empezaron a girar y aqui mis resultados muy similares a las prestaciones de los 2 modelos la de aspas gira muchisimo mas rapido pero necesita mas viento para arrancar ya cuando empieza a dar vueltas se puede alejar casi hasta donde el savonius empieza a girar el savonius por el contrario gira lento por mas que se uno se hacerque a la fuente del viento siempre es mas lenta, igual tambien saque imanes de neodimio de discos duros averiados y vaya que si cuesta sacarlos les recomiendo usar un caiman pq me ahorro mucho trabajo solo que cuidado de quebrarlos que son muy fragiles y creo que tiene mejor uso de pisa papeles, aqui les dejo una imagen para que miren la relacion de tama;o de las haspas frente al tama;o de un hombre y fijense que estan en una planicie 





Saludos y hay siguen posteando anecdotas


----------



## haiunparaiso (Oct 8, 2011)

¡Hola!

Acabo de llegar al foro justamente para postear con unas pequeñas dudas sobre generación eólica y encontré este hilo, por lo que veo que no soy el único que tiene curiosidad al respecto.

He leído cuidadosamente las 6 páginas, así como he descargado y anotado los vínculos importantes, para leerlos tranquilamente (es mucha información nueva por hoy). Se han dicho ya cosas muy interesantes, por lo cual desde ya os doy las gracias por todo este material.

Quiero empezar poco a poco, experimentando con prototipos a pequeña escala. Varios compañeros han mencionado que han usado motores de ventilador, reproductores VCR, ... Como aficionado al mundillo del overclock/modding informático, conozco muchísimos ventiladores de ordenador con diferentes tamaños (¡los de caja llegan a ser de hasta 24 cm!) y potencias (incluso 15W), por unos precios que realmente son asequibles (comparados con otras opciones). Suelen funcionar a 12V y pueden ser controlados por PWM (para saber a cuanta velocidad están girando, por ejemplo).

1) ¿Existe forma de saber (aunque sea de forma teórica y aproximada) qué potencia máxima podrán generar?

Lo pregunto porque no me queda del todo claro si esa potencia que pueden generar es la misma que gastan cuando están funcionado. Antes de nada explicar que las palas que llevan serían sustituidas por otras mucho mayores, para captar más aire. Algunos de ellos tienen un régimen de 500-2000 RPM en funcionamiento cuando están refrigerando un ordenador. 

2) Creo que por muy grandes que ponga las palas no voy a conseguir superar los 300-400 RPM. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

3) ¿Alguno de vosotros lo ha intentado con ventiladores (de los que se usan en verano para combatir el calor? ¿Darían mejor resultado que los ventiladores de ordenador?

4) Como obviamente a partir de ventiladores, la energía que se producirá será bien poca e irregular, había pensado en crear una pequeña granja con múltiples unidades, y que así sumen sus resultados. Quería saber qué forma habría de limitar a 12V o 24V, de forma que lo sobrante pudiera ser desechado o bien reutilizado.

5) Con respecto a la reutilización de la energía sobrante tratado en el anterior punto, se me había ocurrido que podría alimentar una pequeña bomba de agua que la elevase hacia un pequeño depósito (puesto en altura). Ese depósito tendría una llave de paso, que abriría cuando necesitase regar o bien recuperar la energía mediante una micro-central hidroeléctrica (sé que es disparatado y que poco producirá, pero se trata de que me apetece simplemente experimentar). ¿Se os ocurre algo al respecto?


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 10, 2011)

1) Hay una formula pero no me la se, pero la podes mas o menos deducir por que: para generar energia tienes que romper un campo magetico; Entre mas fuerte sea el campo magnetico y mas veloz lo rompas = mas energia; Algo asi como Velocidad+Fuerza Campo Magetico=Energia; por eso de nada sirve que de vueltas a 1millon RPM si el campo magetico es debil;
2)Entre mas grandes las palas lo que se gana es fuerza, sal a la calle con una hoja de papel frente ti contra el viento vas a ver que no sientes presion pero si sales con un pliego de cartulina vas a ver como si sientes que te empuja.
3)Ya lo han escrito antes en este foro NINGUN MOTOR QUE NO TENGA IMANES PUEDE GENERAR ENERGIA salvo este magnetismo sea generado artificialmente con el paso de corriente(electricidad) como lo hacen los alternadores de carro(coche)
4)No creo que ni te alcance y mucho menos sobre.
5)Respondido en el 4

Ojo no te desanimes, saca ese tu ventilador de techo de esos con palas y sacalo al techo y ponlo horizontal a ver si logras q te de una q otra vuelta


----------



## tu jefa (Oct 22, 2011)

Segun tengo conocimiento existen 3 tipos de leyes y una expresion referente a la generacion de potencial electrico a partir de un campo magnetico y basicas.
-ley de faraday

ξ=-N*▲Φ/▲t

-ley de lenz(conservacion de la energia)

Una corriente inducida fluirá en una direccion tal que por medio de su campo magnetico se opondra al movimiento del campo magnetico que produce.

-Expresion de lorentz

ξ=1/√2*2pi/60(rpm)rBNL

-ley de ohm

v=I*R

Circuito magnetico

ƒ=R*Φ

si alguien sabe como usar las expresiones para diseñar el generador seria de gran ayuda, ya que la mayoria no toma encuenta la reluctancia total del circuito magnetico(no se toma encuenta la permeabilidad magnetica del aire y hierro segun el diseño del generador) y los valores se alejan demasiado a lo real.

Toda es informacion viene en el libro de "maquinas electricas de chapman" mas no dice como usarlas en generadores.

Saludos.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Oct 22, 2011)

FF_rts dijo:


> Te estoy tremendamente agradecido.
> De todas formas no me negaras que algo de energía si produce, aunque ridícula.
> 
> Seguiré los consejos de este hilo.
> Muchas gracias.



 Siiiii yo creo que bien ridícula ... a menos que se trate de un motor de corriente continua con estator de imánes  eso es otra cosa...

Pero experimenta poniendo algún instrumento tu mismo y nos cuentas los resultados... así todos aprendemos de todos 



albertoxx dijo:


> Que buenos recuerdos DataGenius yo tambien hice lo mismito que hiciste, solo que yo queria comprobar que tipo si una normal de aspas o una savonius(las de toneles)
> Saludos y hay siguen posteando anecdotas



 Te juro que yo ni idea de los nombres de los tipos de aspas 

 Lo que sí, como les explicaba, me fui rapidito por lo que me fuera más eficiente... es decir, no me bastaba que se moviera con el viento, sino que fuera lo más sensible posible a las brisas incluso y que tuviera buena rotatividad 

 Sin embargo te estoy muy agradecido por darnos los nombres correctos pues así elevas el perfil del hilo y lo haces mas profesional y no tan al achunte 

Sigue así


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Oct 23, 2011)

haiunparaiso dijo:


> ¡Hola!
> 1) ¿Existe forma de saber (aunque sea de forma teórica y aproximada) qué potencia máxima podrán generar?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque no me queda del todo claro si esa potencia que pueden generar es la misma que gastan cuando están funcionado.



Antes que nada, bienvenido a participar en este hilo 
Respondiendo esta pregunta  yo creo que hay que considerar lo siguiente:
1º El consumo en watts del ventilador incluye el consumo de potencia mínima de su circuito de control interno (servo) más el deperdicio térmico. Por tanto si consume 15w para tal rotatividad, no necesariamente "genere" los 15w, por ende ya pensamos que genera <15w.
También, tenemos que no por girar más, tenemos más energía de salida. Ejemplo, los alternadores de vehículos, con unas 800RPM ya podemos contar con suficiente energía. Pero un vehículo puede rotar su motor a 5000rpm y esto no hace salir más carga del alternado, es decir, llega a un punto de equilibrio en cuanto a su potencia de salida.



haiunparaiso dijo:


> 2) Creo que por muy grandes que ponga las palas no voy a conseguir superar los 300-400 RPM. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?



 En eso debes auto instruirte un poco tu solo en base a experiencias de otros :estudiando:... no te digo que no se pueda, pero los resultados van de la mano tanto del diseño como de los materiales, para estimar un mínimo rose del aspa con su eje y una buena eficiencia de las aspas para reaccionar al viento (este es el tema central del experimento eólico que llevamos)
En esto te pedimos que lo que tu experimentes, nos informes de cómo te fue, porque aquí no hay expertos, somos todos novatos ayudándonos con lo poco que sabemos y descubrimos.



haiunparaiso dijo:


> 3) ¿Alguno de vosotros lo ha intentado con ventiladores (de los que se usan en verano para combatir el calor? ¿Darían mejor resultado que los ventiladores de ordenador?



 Espero que tengas claro que para generar energía, lo que hasta ahora sabemos es que el motor debe estar compuesto por imánes permanentes. Los ventiladores de PC los tienen. Pero los motores eléctricos de los ventiladores caseros son en base a electroimánes, energisados por los 220v y ahí no se puede generar puesto que no hay reutilización de energía magnética. Por tanto dará mejor resultado el que mejores imánes tenga... y entre todo lo que yo conozco  gana el alternador 



haiunparaiso dijo:


> 4) Como obviamente a partir de ventiladores, la energía que se producirá será bien poca e irregular, había pensado en crear una pequeña granja con múltiples unidades, y que así sumen sus resultados. Quería saber qué forma habría de limitar a 12V o 24V, de forma que lo sobrante pudiera ser desechado o bien reutilizado.



Bueno, antes que nada piensa que generarás hasta un límite de tensión máxima y no porque giren más obtendrás mas voltaje. Por ende, si todo anda bien e ideal y los pones en paralelo tendrás una generación constante de voltaje y se sumara la cantidad de amperes disponibles para ser consumidos. Si los pones todos en serie se sumarán los voltajes y la corriente máxima será la equivalente a la que genera un solo generador (siempre y cuando sean todos iguales )



haiunparaiso dijo:


> 5) Con respecto a la reutilización de la energía sobrante tratado en el anterior punto, se me había ocurrido que podría alimentar una pequeña bomba de agua que la elevase hacia un pequeño depósito (puesto en altura). Ese depósito tendría una llave de paso, que abriría cuando necesitase regar o bien recuperar la energía mediante una micro-central hidroeléctrica (sé que es disparatado y que poco producirá, pero se trata de que me apetece simplemente experimentar). ¿Se os ocurre algo al respecto?



 Lamento si te desiluciono, pero este mecanismo de generación no da remanentes energéticos como lo hacen los relés, a los cuales para que funcionen se les energiza por momentos y si les interrumpes la fuente de alimentasión la energía acumulada en la bobina se descarga a traves del diodo que tiene en paralelo. Esa misma energía se puede usar para cargar una bateria por ejemplo. Pero en la generación eólica solo tienes una fuente con un total de potencial que te pueda dar tu generador. Si te sobra, cosa que dudo, lo reduces con un regulador, o lo pones en serie con otra carga 

Espero haberme explicado bien


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Oct 23, 2011)

tu jefa dijo:


> Segun tengo conocimiento existen 3 tipos de leyes y una expresion referente a la generacion de potencial electrico a partir de un campo magnetico y basicas.
> 
> si alguien sabe como usar las expresiones para diseñar el generador seria de gran ayuda, ya que la mayoria no toma encuenta la reluctancia total del circuito magnetico(no se toma encuenta la permeabilidad magnetica del aire y hierro segun el diseño del generador) y los valores se alejan demasiado a lo real.
> 
> ...



Hola jefa , bienvenida a este humilde hilo. Gracias por los datos técnicos. Acá también estamos probando con datos prácticos  y lo que aprendamos lo dejaremos por acá plasmado :estudiando:

Un gusto contar con tu apoyo


----------



## begejo (Oct 23, 2011)

Hola mis amigos,quisiera recordar que el principio básico de inducción  magnética o electromagnética
es que todo conductor al cortar líneas de fuerza,se induce en él una tensión que es proporcional a la cantidad de estas;Ahora el generador eólico ideal sería el que pueda generar un campo magnético sin gastar energía eléctrica,no es el caso de los generadores o alternadores automotrices,esto se logra con la inclusión de imanes de neodimio.Una aclaración con respecto a los motores eléctricos,estos también generan corriente.Ahora volviendo al tema principal,no pretendamos crear algo que se viene realizando por muchos años,le sugiero a Roberto que busque en la web y encontrará planos y esquema de generadores eólicos, la construcción en detalle de la parte eléctrica y mecánica,generadores de hidrógeno
etc.saquémosle provecho a esta enorme biblioteca que está a un clik.


----------



## tu jefa (Oct 23, 2011)

begejo dijo:


> busque en la web y encontrará planos y esquema de generadores eólicos, la construcción en detalle de la parte eléctrica y mecánica,generadores de hidrógeno
> etc.saquémosle provecho a esta enorme biblioteca que está a un clik.



bedejo tiene mucha razon si hay aerogeneradores como se quiere potencia-precio o potencia-calidad no hay necesidad de romperze la cabeza rediseñando algo que ya tiene esquemas y dimensiones.

Pero muchos de nosotros lo hace para saber que tomar encueta a la hora de fabricarse uno de mayor o menor potencia segun el caso (que no exista con talez caracteristicas) y tener la mejor eficiencia posible.

Algunas caracteristicas que creo son importantes para diseñar un aerogenerador son:

-Friccion minima en flecha en generador y alabes (rodamiento magnetico efectivo pero caro)

-Menor peso posible de la estructura a girar (alabes de fibra de vidrio precio descente)(mas sensibilidad al giro por pequeñas brisas)

-El centro de gravedad bien ajustado (se prolonga la vida del aerogenerador evitando vibraciones)

-Materiales impermeables y resitentes a  la luz ultravioleta.


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 23, 2011)

Aunque los calculos son super mega importantes con eso de formulas matematicas y todo, pues para los que nos gusta jugar y pues "evitar la fatiga" me llegaron a mis manos unos lindos motores de impresora que por poseer imanes pues solo es de hacelos girar para que generen energia (1.5 voltios no se emocionen) y como aqui quieren poner una su mini granja eolica pues pongan 12 y pos algun circuitin para cargar una bateria y listo. Unas aspas(alabes) de PVC (tubo), un palo de escoba, un coginete y vamos que de da vueltas da vueltas, animo! hay me cuentan


----------



## begejo (Oct 23, 2011)

Voy a comenzar por saludar muy cordialmente a la Dama que engalana este foro,pero vamos al grano como dijo el pollo.No hay que olvidar la presencia de vientos fuertes para que el proyecto incluyendo aspas,motor y cablería no salga disparado por el aire,para evitar esto hay que incluír un freno centrífugo que también lo
encontramos en el almanaque universal llamado web.

Suerte y reciban la impresión de un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## tu jefa (Oct 24, 2011)

Hay muchos por este foro que tienen extensos conocimientos de electronica y ha muchos se les va facilitar el uso de un freno de tipo fuerza contra electromotriz; con un simple motor del tamaño adecuado se le conecta a la flecha del rotor y se pone en corto las bobinas y genera un frenado progresivo sin meter fricción
es una idea sencilla
lo dificil es hallar uno que se adecue a la potencia del aerogenerador

Saludos.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Oct 24, 2011)

Que alegría verlos a todos cooperarce como buenos hermanos 

 de las opiniones vertidas, me llama la atensión la de mi jefa 

La verdad que en lo muy particular (idea de yo para mi ) esto de evitar que me lo lleve el viento con uso o aplicación de algun servo freno... mejor voy a probar otra idea... no es que esté mala la idea de la jefa  es solo por aportar ideas distintas para satisfacer las demandas del mercado y el alcance de los bolsillos 

Miren, ya que estamos tocando este tema, mi idea de frenado es usando la fuerza centrífuga que se genera en las mismas aspas...  miren, ¿recuerdan mis 3 hélices de prueba para probar la más eficiente? pues resultó ser la de la derecha. Otra cosa de esas hélices es que están formadas de aspas cortas, que no tocan o llegan al eje. Entonces, en ese circulo inferior se puede instalar un sistema simple de frenado como el usado en los reloges a cuerda o en el mecanismo de las cañas de pescar profecional...

Para evitar tanto bla bla  les presento una idea de freno centrífugo 

Es interesante, distinto y no implica uso de energía electrica para que funcione 

Sin embargo...  me irán a creer que nunca se me pasó por la mente que el viento fuera tal que mi hélice me abandonara hno:


----------



## tu jefa (Oct 24, 2011)

mmm creo q solicitare un cambio de nombre xdddd devi poner tu jefe xd (tu jefa es una expresión)

bueno al tema....
yo pensaba igual.....para que poner un freno si lo que queremos es que se mueva con el minimo viento....pero hay un detalle existen las tormetas y en el peor de los casos huracanes o tornados
(destruccion inevitable) y para la tormenta: si nuestro aerogenerador llega a girar demasiado rapido  exite la posiblilidad de que resuene y por exrema vibracion se transforme en quillotina automatica.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Oct 25, 2011)

tu jefa dijo:


> mmm creo q solicitare un cambio de nombre xdddd devi poner tu jefe xd (tu jefa es una expresión)







tu jefa dijo:


> pero hay un detalle existen las tormetas y en el peor de los casos huracanes o tornados
> (destruccion inevitable) y para la tormenta: si nuestro aerogenerador llega a girar demasiado rapido  exite la posiblilidad de que resuene y por exrema vibracion se transforme en quillotina automatica.



 La firme... despues de ver ese video, casi casi me salgo del hilo 

 *pero no*, soy muy porfiado  y algo se me ocurrirá


----------



## begejo (Oct 25, 2011)

Muy buen ejemplo,me dió un poco de shusto verlo,bueno el freno de tu jefa,el problema es encontrar el motor adecuado,pero sigamos buscando,algo encontraremos por ahí o aquí.


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 26, 2011)

Buenas!

encontre un librito llamado "Microaerogenerador IT-PE-100 para la electrificación rural" y pense en dejarles el link... (el que lo quiere lo descarga y lo revisa)

http://www.tutomundi.org/2011/10/microaerogenerador-it-pe-100-para-la.html

Ojala le sirva a alguien y ojala no este inclumpliendo las normas del foro (de ultima me avisan)

saludos! y mucha suerte


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 2, 2011)

Es ocasion les traigo un pequeño avanze de mi proyecto final.... es un aerogenerador tipo vawt


saludos.


----------



## begejo (Nov 2, 2011)

NarXEh,me gustó la página bién la explicación constructiva,un detalle,le falta el freno para que no se pase de revoluciones.
Saludos

Suerte en tu nuevo proyecto,y por favor no dejes de postear los avances.
Saludos


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Nov 2, 2011)

tu jefa dijo:


> les traigo un pequeño avanze de mi proyecto final.... es un aerogenerador tipo vawt
> 
> 
> saludos.



 Te parecería buena idea que tu mismo explicaras su funcionamiento, para evitar salir del foro a buscar el significado de un aerogenerador como ese 

Tal vez incluir los beneficios de este modelo con respecto a otros  y seguramente también tiene sus desventajas 

Buena ilustración , ahora ayudanos a entenderlo mejor  por favor.


----------



## NarXEh (Nov 2, 2011)

Buenas!



begejo dijo:


> NarXEh,me gustó la página bién la explicación constructiva,un detalle,le falta el freno para que no se pase de revoluciones.
> Saludos
> 
> Suerte en tu nuevo proyecto,y por favor no dejes de postear los avances.
> Saludos



Exacto... de eso me di cuenta una vez que lo "revise" (leida discreta... pantallazo general del documento).

Igualmente les deje el link porque explicaban todo bien y me parecio interesante.

saludos!

p.d.: impresionante tu trabajo tujefa


----------



## begejo (Nov 3, 2011)

Quiero ver funcionando pronto ese monstruito tu jefa,¿ como curvaste esos tubulares ?


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 3, 2011)

Claro los mantedre al tanto el proyecto.. 

La siguiente etapa es conseguir resina para fibra de vidrio ,espuma de poliuretano rigido en componentes(A Y B) y pintura resistente a la intemperie blanca
Este tipo de espuma se usa en modelado de volumenes y prototipos como cascos de veleros, avionetas, etc
para aquellos que quieran adquirir los materiales aca en mexico la empresa se llama poliformas plasticas.

la resina la usare como un refuerzo a la estructura



begejo dijo:


> Quiero ver funcionando pronto ese monstruito tu jefa,¿ como curvaste esos tubulares ?



Para curvar los perfiles cuadrados de 1/2" me fabrique un molde de medio circulo con madera; en un extremo del medio circulo coloque una varilla lisa en forma de u para evitar que se moviera el perfil y con las manos palanquie el perfil hasta que tomara la forma....algo que no tome en cuenta fue en reducir el molde, porque el perfil se regresaria a su forma original por unos cuantos cms
Te debo una imagen del molde 

Saludos.


----------



## begejo (Nov 3, 2011)

Muy ingeniosa la curvadora,se ven muy bien doblados,pero sigo en ascua,me imagino que la espuma es para hacer las aspas y las cubrirás con resina y fibra de vidrio,acá en Chile venden la espuma en envases metálicos,eso si que tienes que usar todo el contenido,sale caro el proyecto,pero veo que vas muy rápido.
No aflojes amigo mio el que la sigue la consigue.
Un abrazo cordial


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 3, 2011)

Aqui esta un video de la estructura girando no tiene generador






(VAWT) vertical axis wind turbine
aerogenerador de eje vertical (helicoidal)

begejo


> Me imagino que la espuma es para hacer las aspas y las cubrirás con resina y fibra de vidrio,acá en Chile venden la espuma en envases metálicos,eso si que tienes que usar todo el contenido



Si, el espacio que hay entre perfil lo planeo rellenar con espuma...la empresa que comento vende la espuma en liquido 2 componentes A y B poliol y otro no recuerdo; siendo mas economico ,no se desperdicia (se vacia lo que se ocupa) y con la posiblilidad de hacer grandes bloques de poliuretano, su precio en pesos mexicanos de 2 litros es de 155 pesos.

Saludos.


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 5, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Te parecería buena idea que tu mismo explicaras su funcionamiento, para evitar salir del foro a buscar el significado de un aerogenerador como ese
> 
> Tal vez incluir los beneficios de este modelo con respecto a otros  y seguramente también tiene sus desventajas
> 
> Buena ilustración , ahora ayudanos a entenderlo mejor  por favor.



Bueno mira este es un aerogenerador de eje vertical(VAWT vertical axis wind turbine) poco conocido viene derivado del savonius la diferencia es que el savonius no esta torcido son dos alabes rectos en su altura esta forma helicoidal viene siendo ventajosa ya que no hay puntos muertos en donde la componente del viento se escape del area por lo tanto la eficiencia mejora; algunas caracteristicas frente a los aerogeneradores de eje horizontal:

-No requiere de gran altura para operar

-tu mantenimiento es sencillo

-no genera ruidos molestos

-la eficiencia del modelo aprox igual al de eje horizontal

A mayor numero de alabes menor velocidad de giro mayor componente del viento mas torque
A menor numero de alabes mayor velocidad de giro menor componente del viento menor torque

Saludos.


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 9, 2011)

Les traigo unas cuantas fotos del avanze del aerogenerador

la estructura fue fondeada y pintada...en las fotos estoy formando los alabes con la espuma de poliuretano.

saludos.


----------



## eL1ct (Nov 10, 2011)

@tu jefa: se ve muy interesante ese aerogenerador que estas construyendo; como dijiste me recordo al rotor savonius...

Antes de nada decir que no he leido todas las pajinas del tema, pero, veo que hablabais sobre frenos, y me acorde de un libro (bien antiguo) que tengo por aqui: os mando la parte de Sistemas de regulacion.

un saludo


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 13, 2011)

Nuevamente les traigo un avanze de el proyecto

Por fin he terminado de dar volumen a parte de los alabes con alguna escepcion de las esquinas ...una vez bien rellenado sigue el resanado, de un solo lado del alabe (donde solo desvia el aire) el otro lado del alabe le cortare una ranuras para retener el aire.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Nov 14, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> ¿recuerdan mis 3 hélices de prueba para probar la más eficiente? pues resultó ser la de la derecha.


 
A mayor numero de palas, menor eficiencia, a menor numero de palas, mayor eficiencia, menor PAR y mas RPM.
Porque crees que los aerogeneradores usan solo tres palas?Porque crees que los molinos para agua usan gran cantidad de alaves?
No reinventemos la polvora, ya esta probado y comprobado, para que perder tiempo?


----------



## Proxer (Nov 20, 2011)

Hola, me tomó un par de días pero terminé de leer todo el hilo, desde hace unas semanas estoy trbajando en un minigenerador, copié un poco de los diseños de otherpower.com que estan en la primer página, pero el precio de los imanes de neodimio hechos a medida me está obligando a hacer algunas modificaciones, cuando tenga algo voy a tratar de poner algunas fotos.
Particularmente me gustó tu diseño de tu jefa, estuve leyendo un poco en internet y la verdad es interesante, aparte es bastante mas lindo que el savonius convencional, algunos tambien lo llaman windside que es una empresa que los vende
http://www.mesemar.com/ES/pdf/AEROGENERADORES.pdf

en la pagina se pueden ver bastantes datos, pero ,e gustaría que si ya probaste tu molino nos des mas datos, si es posible las medidas y las rpm que da según la velocidad del viento




marcelo2112 dijo:


> Porque crees que los aerogeneradores usan solo tres palas?Porque crees que los molinos para agua usan gran cantidad de alaves?
> No reinventemos la polvora, ya esta probado y comprobado, para que perder tiempo?



Lo generadores eolicos no fueron tan estudiados como la polvora, es cierto que se puede copiar el diseño de los molinos que se ven en todos lados, pero los molinos de los parques eolicos tienen aspas de 20 metros o mas y los mini-generadores eolicos disponibles en el mercado son bastante menos eficientes de lo que podrían ser, por eso es muy bueno analizar cada uno de los componentes y ver si se puede mejorar según las características de cada lugar, recordemos que el viento no es el mismo en todos lados, no todos usan los mismos alternadores, ni pueden construir torres de 30 o 40 metros.
En un lugar donde haya poco viento, se podría usar un molino de agua para activar un sistema de poleas que aumente las rpm que se pueden sacar del viento y con eso darle energía a una casa ubicada lejos de las lineas de tension, pero si se quisiera hacer un parque eolico con molinos de agua gigantes para darle energía a una ciudad, seguramente los costos harían que cualquier gobierno elija otro tipo de central electrica.


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 20, 2011)

Bienvenido al tema Proxer..

Respecto a la eficiencia ya anteriormente la comente y pues para mi logica los factores que mas intervienen

-menor peso posible de la estructura de giro (alabes)
-minima fricción
-La forma de los alabes no genere turbulencias
-En el caso de los de eje vertical (la cara abombada exterior debe ser liza y la interior con pequeñas protuberancias)
-Evitar en lo posible el efecto cogging en el generador.

Con respecto al proyecto

El 16 del mes resane completamente los alabes en su cara exterior y me tope con un problema; resulta de que la pasta hace mucha mas pesada la estructura de giro aparte de el esqueleto de metal por esto mismo le resulta mas dificil iniciar el giro, algo que considero imposible de arreglar..
El 18 me fabrique un cople para el eje de los alabes y el generador para hacer el cople corte un tubo de acero inoxidable de aprox 100mm y seccionado...

Cuando encuentre la camara les subo unas fotos y les explico a detalle 
saludos.


----------



## Proxer (Nov 23, 2011)

Bueno, con tu diseño me terminaste de convencer de hacer un molino de eje verticar, para ahorrarme los problemas de balanceo de aspas y aerofrenos. Además, los vientos de la zona donde lo voy a instalar me permiten que funcione bien aunque el rendimiento sea bajo.
Por si le sive a alguien, mientras buscaba mas datos del savonius encontré esta pagina que tiene un estudio bastante interesante que aunque está en ingles se entiende bien:

Parametros del Savonius


En la misma pagina hay una noticia sobre un micro generador de bambu para alumbrado publico, no creo que muchos en el foro tengan acceso a bambú, pero el diseño está muy interesante para iluminar parques y espacios abiertos.
Panémona de bambú


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 23, 2011)

Proxer 

Me parece bien, cuando empiezes tu aerogenerador nos comentas tus avanzes; no cometas el mismo error que yo...de preferencia fabrica los alabes lo mas lijero que puedas.

Lo prometido es deuda, aqui estan unas cuantas fotos del avanze

El generador es de aproximadamente de 300w a 12v 14v de carga, esta sujeto a una placa de acero con 4 tornillos de rosca milimetrica y tiene unas escuadras como seja de ajuste para sujetar dentro del tubo como se ve en la imagen 

ya lo probe y si genera pero no dentro de lo que necesito me da 10v como maximo con rafagas de viento y pienso que se debe al peso de los albes 

hace poco se me paso por la cabeza sacar un molde de un alabe para fabricarlo en fibra de vidrio
para luego eliminar la espuma y lo resanado asi quedaria mas lijero pero es mas dinero y mas trabajo creo que lo dejare así

saludos.


----------



## Proxer (Nov 23, 2011)

Es una pena que no funcione bien porque está muy prolijo, no pensaste en hacerlo un poco mas lago? En internet vi unos cuantos videos en los que lo hacen con un plástico transparente, no se como se llama el material, pero parece acetato. Tambien vi que lo hacen de una chapa de zinc (como la que usan para imprimir los diarios, despues que la usan la regalan o la venden muy barata, es basura para ellos), si haces otro esqueleto como el que hiciste para este y le remachas las chapas supongo que te saldía mas barato que la fibra de vidrio


----------

